# Non sapere darsi limiti



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Il dg Masi: «Riequilibrare Annozero,
il vignettista Vauro sospeso»
La decisione del direttore generale che contesta i servizi dall'Abruzzo. Franceschini: «La censura è inaccettabile»




ROMA - Il direttore generale della Rai Mauro Masi ha chiesto a Michele Santoro che «sin dalla prossima puntata di Annozero siano attivati i necessari e doverosi riequilibri informativi specificatamente in ordine ai servizi andati in onda dall'Abruzzo» ma non al dibattito in studio di giovedì scorso. Il dg lo ha chiesto in una lettera inviata allo stesso Santoro e ai direttori del Tg3 Antonio Di Bella e di Raidue Antonio Marano. Nella lettera è stata anche valutata «gravemente lesiva dei sentimenti di pietà dei defunti e in contrasto con i doveri e la missione del servizio pubblico la vignetta di Vauro Senesi "Aumento delle cubature. Dei cimiteri"». Il direttore generale ha quindi comunicato a Di Bella e Marano e allo stesso Senesi che la Rai in via cautelativa e da subito non intende avvalersi delle prestazioni del vignettista. Il quale ha replicato senza perdere la consueta ironia: «Sono ancora a San Pietroburgo e la notizia si commenta da sola». La vicenda sarà discussa dal Cda della Rai, previsto il 22 aprile.








Questa in particolare è la vignetta citata da Masi nella lettera in cui spiega i motivi della sospensione di Vauro 


Non so come uno non riesca a rendersi conto che su certe cose non si può fare satira...A me sta vignetta fa vomitare perchè disegnata senza pensare che chi dentro quel cimitero c'ha appena lasciato una persona cara non può che vederla come una presa per il culo disgustosa.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il dg Masi: «Riequilibrare Annozero,
> il vignettista Vauro sospeso»
> La decisione del direttore generale che contesta i servizi dall'Abruzzo. Franceschini: «La censura è inaccettabile»
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo. mi ha molto disturbato.
giuro che se questo governo (sempre che le notizie che si potranno avere non saranno falsate ideologicamente) si comporta in maniera civile e guida questa "crisi" in maniera impeccabile (o quasi) plaudirò al nanetto....


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il dg Masi: «Riequilibrare Annozero,
> il vignettista Vauro sospeso»
> La decisione del direttore generale che contesta i servizi dall'Abruzzo. Franceschini: «La censura è inaccettabile»
> 
> ...


 
concordo con te. non sono una che ama farsi imbavagliare e quindi cerco di non imbavagliare, ma a volte il buon senso, la pietà o più semplicemente il buon gusto dovrebbero prevalere


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

vauro è sempre stato sopra le righe e la vignetta, che gli ho visto presentare alla fine di anno zero,
 mi ha fatto sussultare.
ma penso proprio che quei morti li pianga più lui di tutti i direttori di rete che lo hanno criticato.
magari mi sbaglio ma questo penso


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

E chi lo decide, cosa è di buon gusto e cosa no? L'unica trasmissione d'approfondimento con ancora un briciolo di libertà d'informazione, e la criticate pure. 
Questo mi conferma cosa penso... qualunque cosa è capitata capita e capitarà a noi italiani, ce la siamo pienamente meritata.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vauro è sempre stato sopra le righe e la vignetta, che gli ho visto presentare alla fine di anno zero,
> mi ha fatto sussultare.
> ma penso proprio che quei morti li pianga più lui di tutti i direttori di rete che lo hanno criticato.
> magari mi sbaglio ma questo penso


Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E chi lo decide, cosa è di buon gusto e cosa no? L'unica trasmissione d'approfondimento con ancora un briciolo di libertà d'informazione, e la criticate pure.
> Questo mi conferma cosa penso... qualunque cosa è capitata capita e capitarà a noi italiani, ce la siamo pienamente meritata.


tu la consideri l'unica trasmissione di approfondimento ancora libera. Io no.
A parte che io sto criticando una vignetta e non la trasmissione e poi cosa vuol dire chi decide cosìè di buon gusto e no? Io , se esprimo una mia opinione,Tu esprimendo la tua e gli altri la loro.
per me è una vignetta disgustosa, a te può piacere.
Stop. Liberi entrambi di esprimerci


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vauro è sempre stato sopra le righe e la vignetta, che gli ho visto presentare alla fine di anno zero,
> mi ha fatto sussultare.
> ma penso proprio che quei morti li pianga più lui di tutti i direttori di rete che lo hanno criticato.
> magari mi sbaglio ma questo penso





moltimodi ha detto:


> E chi lo decide, cosa è di buon gusto e cosa no? L'unica trasmissione d'approfondimento con ancora un briciolo di libertà d'informazione, e la criticate pure.
> Questo mi conferma cosa penso... qualunque cosa è capitata capita e capitarà a noi italiani, ce la siamo pienamente meritata.


non credo sia in discussione la buona fede di vauro, ma l'inopportunità. ma se una trasmissine (fatta bene, di controtendenza e tutto il resto appresso) è critica (a ragione veduta, per chiarire da che parte sto), perchè a sua volta non può essere criticata se la critica non è fatta per deleggittimarla?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*quoto*



Minerva ha detto:


> vauro è sempre stato sopra le righe e la vignetta, che gli ho visto presentare alla fine di anno zero,
> mi ha fatto sussultare.
> ma penso proprio che quei morti li pianga più lui di tutti i direttori di rete che lo hanno criticato.magari mi sbaglio ma questo penso


Minerva.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu la consideri l'unica trasmissione di approfondimento ancora libera. Io no.
> A parte che io sto criticando una vignetta e non la trasmissione e poi cosa vuol dire chi decide cosìè di buon gusto e no? Io , se esprimo una mia opinione,Tu esprimendo la tua e gli altri la loro.
> per me è una vignetta disgustosa, a te può piacere.
> Stop. Liberi entrambi di esprimerci


Brava, tu no io si.
Guarda comunque che non parlavo con te, e del tuo gusto personale...quindi non sentirti necessariamente tirata in causa.
Vauro eccede, ma quella vignetta è solo un alibi per attacchi con ben altre motivazioni che il buon gusto.
Che per altro, è stato ben infangato dal tg1 che dava trionfalmente gli indici di ascolto sui morti... altro che Vauro. Però, caso strano, lì nessuno scandalo pubblico.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Io non trovo questa vignetta inopportuna... forse scomoda perche' denuncia una triste realta'...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

e perchè allora non sospendiamo anche il tg uno che ha fatto autocelebrazione almeno per 6minuti indicando quanti ascoltatori aveva avuto con il terremoto  esaltando lo cher ottenuto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non credo sia in discussione la buona fede di vauro, ma l'inopportunità. ma se una trasmissine (fatta bene, di controtendenza e tutto il resto appresso) è critica (a ragione veduta, per chiarire da che parte sto), perchè a sua volta non può essere criticata se la critica non è fatta per deleggittimarla?


 La critica ad annozero va avanti da anni... ed è chiaramente fatta per delegittimarla. Non da te o da me, ma da chi conta.
Però ognuno ha la tv ed i governi che si merita... critichiamola pure.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E chi lo decide, cosa è di buon gusto e cosa no? L'unica trasmissione d'approfondimento con ancora un briciolo di libertà d'informazione, e la criticate pure.
> * Questo mi conferma cosa penso... qualunque cosa è capitata capita e capitarà a noi italiani, ce la siamo pienamente meritata*.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Brava, tu no io si.
> * Guarda comunque che non parlavo con te, e del tuo gusto personale..*.quindi non sentirti necessariamente tirata in causa.
> Vauro eccede, ma quella vignetta è solo un alibi per attacchi con ben altre motivazioni che il buon gusto.
> Che per altro, è stato ben infangato dal tg1 che dava trionfalmente gli indici di ascolto sui morti... altro che Vauro. Però, caso strano, lì nessuno scandalo pubblico.


da come l'avevi scritto mi pareva ti riferissi a me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io continuo a dire che la vignetta poteva evitarsela e non son certo una che non ama l'ironia e la satira


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non trovo questa vignetta inopportuna... forse scomoda perche' denuncia una triste realta'...


ma neanche un po'... anzi, è fin troppo opportuna, ma è scomoda e non è ipocrita.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma neanche un po'... anzi, è fin troppo opportuna, ma è scomoda e non è ipocrita.



allora sono io che ho poco il senso dell'umorismo e evidentemente non ho capito la vignetta..me la spieghi please?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

"MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO


Scusate, ma io non darò neanche un centesimo di euro a favore di chi raccoglie fondi per le popolazioni terremotate in Abruzzo. So che la mia suona come una bestemmia. E che di solito si sbandiera il contrario, senza il pudore che la carità richiede. Ma io ho deciso. Non telefonerò a nessun numero che mi sottrarrà due euro dal mio conto telefonico, non manderò nessun sms al costo di un euro. Non partiranno bonifici, né versamenti alle poste. Non ho posti letto da offrire, case al mare da destinare a famigliole bisognose, né vecchi vestiti, peraltro ormai passati di moda. Ho resistito agli appelli dei vip, ai minuti di silenzio dei calciatori, alle testimonianze dei politici, al pianto in diretta del premier. Non mi hanno impressionato i palinsesti travolti, le dirette no – stop, le scritte in sovrimpressione durante gli show della sera. Non do un euro. E credo che questo sia il più grande gesto di civiltà, che in questo momento, da italiano, io possa fare.

Non do un euro perché è la beneficienza che rovina questo Paese, lo stereotipo dell’italiano generoso, del popolo pasticcione che ne combina di cotte e di crude, e poi però sa farsi perdonare tutto con questi slanci nei momenti delle tragedie. Ecco, io sono stanco di questa Italia. Non voglio che si perdoni più nulla. La generosità, purtroppo, la beneficienza, fa da pretesto. Siamo ancora lì, fermi sull’orlo del pozzo di Alfredino, a vedere come va a finire, stringendoci l’uno con l’altro. Soffriamo (e offriamo) una compassione autentica. Ma non ci siamo mossi di un centimetro.
Eppure penso che le tragedie, tutte, possono essere prevenute. I pozzi coperti. Le responsabilità accertate. I danni riparati in poco tempo. Non do una lira, perché pago già le tasse. E sono tante. E in queste tasse ci sono già dentro i soldi per la ricostruzione, per gli aiuti, per la protezione civile. Che vengono sempre spesi per fare altro. E quindi ogni volta la Protezione Civile chiede soldi agli italiani. E io dico no. Si rivolgano invece ai tanti eccellenti evasori che attraversano l’economia del nostro Paese.
E nelle mie tasse c’è previsto anche il pagamento di tribunali che dovrebbero accertare chi specula sulla sicurezza degli edifici, e dovrebbero farlo prima che succedano le catastrofi. Con le mie tasse pago anche una classe politica, tutta, ad ogni livello, che non riesce a fare nulla, ma proprio nulla, che non sia passerella.
C’è andato pure il presidente della Regione Siciliana, Lombardo, a visitare i posti terremotati. In un viaggio pagato – come tutti gli altri – da noi contribuenti. Ma a fare cosa? Ce n’era proprio bisogno?

Avrei potuto anche uscirlo, un euro, forse due. Poi Berlusconi ha parlato di “new town” e io ho pensato a Milano 2 , al lago dei cigni, e al neologismo: “new town”. Dove l’ha preso? Dove l’ha letto? Da quanto tempo l’aveva in mente? Il tempo del dolore non può essere scandito dal silenzio, ma tutto deve essere masticato, riprodotto, ad uso e consumo degli spettatori. Ecco come nasce “new town”. E’ un brand. Come la gomma del ponte.
Avrei potuto scucirlo qualche centesimo. Poi ho visto addirittura Schifani, nei posti del terremoto. Il Presidente del Senato dice che “in questo momento serve l’unità di tutta la politica”. Evviva. Ma io non sto con voi, perché io non sono come voi, io lavoro, non campo di politica, alle spalle della comunità. E poi mentre voi, voi tutti, avete responsabilità su quello che è successo, perché governate con diverse forme - da generazioni - gli italiani e il suolo che calpestano, io non ho colpa di nulla. Anzi, io sono per la giustizia. Voi siete per una solidarietà che copra le amnesie di una giustizia che non c’è.
Io non lo do, l’euro. Perché mi sono ricordato che mia madre, che ha servito lo Stato 40 anni, prende di pensione in un anno quasi quanto Schifani guadagna in un mese. E allora perché io devo uscire questo euro? Per compensare cosa? A proposito. Quando ci fu il Belice i miei lo sentirono eccome quel terremoto. E diedero un po’ dei loro risparmi alle popolazioni terremotate.

Poi ci fu l’Irpinia. E anche lì i miei fecero il bravo e simbolico versamento su conto corrente postale. Per la ricostruzione. E sappiamo tutti come è andata. Dopo l’Irpinia ci fu l’Umbria, e San Giuliano, e di fronte lo strazio della scuola caduta sui bambini non puoi restare indifferente.
Ma ora basta. A che servono gli aiuti se poi si continua a fare sempre come prima?
Hanno scoperto, dei bravi giornalisti (ecco come spendere bene un euro: comprando un giornale scritto da bravi giornalisti) che una delle scuole crollate a L’Aquila in realtà era un albergo, che un tratto di penna di un funzionario compiacente aveva trasformato in edificio scolastico, nonostante non ci fossero assolutamente i minimi requisiti di sicurezza per farlo.
Ecco, nella nostra città, Marsala, c’è una scuola, la più popolosa, l’Istituto Tecnico Commerciale, che da 30 anni sta in un edificio che è un albergo trasformato in scuola. Nessun criterio di sicurezza rispettato, un edificio di cartapesta, 600 alunni. La Provincia ha speso quasi 7 milioni di euro d’affitto fino ad ora, per quella scuola, dove – per dirne una – nella palestra lo scorso Ottobre è caduto con lo scirocco (lo scirocco!! Non il terremoto! Lo scirocco! C’è una scala Mercalli per lo scirocco? O ce la dobbiamo inventare?) il controsoffitto in amianto.

Ecco, in quei milioni di euro c’è, annegato, con gli altri, anche l’euro della mia vergogna per una classe politica che non sa decidere nulla, se non come arricchirsi senza ritegno e fare arricchire per tornaconto.
Stavo per digitarlo, l’sms della coscienza a posto, poi al Tg1 hanno sottolineato gli eccezionali ascolti del giorno prima durante la diretta sul terremoto. E siccome quel servizio pubblico lo pago io, con il canone, ho capito che già era qualcosa se non chiedevo il rimborso del canone per quella bestialità che avevano detto.
Io non do una lira per i paesi terremotati. E non ne voglio se qualcosa succede a me. Voglio solo uno Stato efficiente, dove non comandino i furbi. E siccome so già che così non sarà, penso anche che il terremoto è il gratta e vinci di chi fa politica. Ora tutti hanno l’alibi per non parlare d’altro, ora nessuno potrà criticare il governo o la maggioranza (tutta, anche quella che sta all’opposizione) perché c’è il terremoto. Come l’11 Settembre, il terremoto e l’Abruzzo saranno il paravento per giustificare tutto.
Ci sono migliaia di sprechi di risorse in questo paese, ogni giorno. Se solo volesse davvero, lo Stato saprebbe come risparmiare per aiutare gli sfollati: congelando gli stipendi dei politici per un anno, o quelli dei super manager, accorpando le prossime elezioni europee al referendum. Sono le prime cose che mi vengono in mente. E ogni nuova cosa che penso mi monta sempre più rabbia. 

Io non do una lira. E do il più grande aiuto possibile. La mia rabbia, il mio sdegno. Perché rivendico in questi giorni difficili il mio diritto di italiano di avere una casa sicura. E mi nasce un rabbia dentro che diventa pianto, quando sento dire “in Giappone non sarebbe successo”, come se i giapponesi hanno scoperto una cosa nuova, come se il know – how del Sol Levante fosse solo un’ esclusiva loro. Ogni studente di ingegneria fresco di laurea sa come si fanno le costruzioni. Glielo fanno dimenticare all’atto pratico
E io piango di rabbia perché a morire sono sempre i poveracci, e nel frastuono della televisione non c’è neanche un poeta grande come Pasolini a dirci come stanno le cose, a raccogliere il dolore degli ultimi. Li hanno uccisi tutti, i poeti, in questo paese, o li hanno fatti morire di noia.
Ma io, qui, oggi, mi sento italiano, povero tra i poveri, e rivendico il diritto di dire quello che penso.
Come la natura quando muove la terra, d’altronde.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

pare brutto fare la fugura di merda a Riotta eh?

merdosi!


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora sono io che ho poco il senso dell'umorismo e evidentemente non ho capito la vignetta..me la spieghi please?


 La satira non si spiega... la si percepisce oppure no. Quindi mi chiedi una cosa impossibile.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La critica ad annozero va avanti da anni... ed è chiaramente fatta per delegittimarla. Non da te o da me, ma da chi conta.
> Però ognuno ha la tv ed i governi che si merita... critichiamola pure.


 ma qui siamo NOI che discutiamo, mica il nanerottolo o i suoi lacchè...
diciamo che anche porta a porta, i tg e altre trasmissioni in altre maniere sono inopportune? diciamolo...
ad esempio a chi non hanno dato fastidio i particolari (inutili) di cogne?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pare brutto fare la fugura di merda a Riotta eh?
> 
> merdosi!


 Riotta è un pupazzo di regime... un utile controfigura liberal, che son poi le persone peggiori.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
> DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO
> 
> 
> ...



mi inchino in silenzio.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Asu...è satira...dolorosa, magari inopportuna...ma satira.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Io non vi capisco.

Cazzo vuol dire è solo satira? perchè devi fare satira? succede qualcosa se non la fai?
bhò


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco.
> 
> Cazzo vuol dire è solo satira? *perchè devi fare satira*? succede qualcosa se non la fai?
> bhò


 Perchè c'è ancora chi ha spirito critico... e la satira è uno dei modi di manifestarlo, visto che da sempre piccona chi comanda. Quella vera, non il bagaglino...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

io santoro non lo posso più vedere


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Per quanto riguarda l'articolo di Di Girolamo posso essere d'accordo su alcuni punti anche se non vedo a cosa serva invece la sola indignazione e rabbia.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè c'è ancora chi ha spirito critico... e la satira è uno dei modi di manifestarlo, visto che da sempre piccona chi comanda. Quella vera, non il bagaglino...



in questo caso chi piccona scusa?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'articolo di Di Girolamo posso essere d'accordo su alcuni punti anche se non vedo a *cosa serva invece la sola indignazione e rabbia.*


In questo paese non ce n'è traccia... e non solo sul terremoto. Quindi sottolineare alcune cose mi sembra più che utile. Comunque alla fine è tempo perso... quindi si, mi sa che hai ragione. Ognuno sceglie la corda con la quale impiccarsi, vale anche per i popoli e non solo per i singoli.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in questo caso chi piccona scusa?


 Secondo te?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Un governo di merda. Anzi anni di governi di merda e di speculazioni a danno di poveri cojoni.

Per me quella vignetta non offende i morti, offende chi ci ha speculato.

E' una risata a denti stretti


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
> DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO
> 
> 
> ...


 domanda. come non essere d'accordo? ho visto la trasmissione dove si diceva in diretta e nella stessa trasmissione a cui si è partecipati a Santoro che la sua trasmissione era inopportuna a parlare di (eventuali) responsabilità/ritardi ecc... non sono d'accordo. credo che i morti vengano rispettati meglio se da subito ci si prende o si denuncia una responsabilità (vera o presunta che sia). "usare" invece i morti di un terremoto per criticare un governo su un argomento che a mio parere c'entra poco, anche se un collegamento evidente questo o quel terremoto o cataclisma può esserci, lo trovo inopportuno. tutto qui.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
> DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO
> 
> 
> ...


ha ragione da vendere.
assolutamente impeccabile


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In questo paese non ce n'è traccia... e non solo sul terremoto. Quindi sottolineare alcune cose mi sembra più che utile. Comunque alla fine è tempo perso... quindi si, mi sa che hai ragione. Ognuno sceglie la corda con la quale impiccarsi, vale anche per i popoli e non solo per i singoli.


se la rabbia serve a rimboccarsi le maniche e cercare di ricostruire (in tutti i sensi) e aiutare chi in questo momento è nella merda va benissimo.
Perchè non dimenticarti che a quelli che da 8 giorni dormono nelle tende al freddo ,dell'indignazione e della rabbia perchè le loro case sono state costruite alla cazzo di cane non gliene frega un accidente..
Io non capisco perchè non si possa unire la rabbia e l'indignazione all'aiutare chi è nella merda. Mi sembra anche questo un utilizzare una tragedia per dire la propria , che è sacrosanta ma da sola non serve.


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Aprile 2009)

*io,invece, do l'euro*

e anche di più, se posso.
perchè è vero che ci sono delle responsabilità gravissime che devono essere accertate e punite, ma la popolazione non ne ha colpa. Perchè domani, Dio non voglia, può capitare a me di non avere più nemmeno la carta igienica, e allora spero che qualcuno mi aiuti. Perchè non mi fido dello stato italiano (nè di dx, nè di sx) e allora spero che il mio bagnoschiuma o le mie salviette possano aiutare chi soffre. Io ho solo un posto letto ma l'ho messo pubblicamente a disposizione perchè magari a qualcuno preferisce venire a casa mia piuttosto che stare in una tenda a -2 gradi.
Io sono solidale con chi è colpito da sciagure perchè non so cosa Dio (o chi x lui) risarvi a me, alla mia famiglia e alla mia gente. 
Non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi venga fatto a te.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un governo di merda. Anzi anni di governi di merda e di speculazioni *a danno di poveri cojoni.*
> 
> Per me quella vignetta non offende i morti, offende chi ci ha speculato.
> 
> E' una risata a denti stretti


 Sodomizzati da così tanto tempo, che difendono il violentatore... perchè non se ne accorgono nemmeno più.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la rabbia serve a rimboccarsi le maniche e cercare di ricostruire (in tutti i sensi) e aiutare chi in questo momento è nella merda va benissimo.
> Perchè non dimenticarti che a quelli che da 8 giorni dormono nelle tende al freddo ,dell'indignazione e della rabbia perchè le loro case sono state costruite alla cazzo di cane non gliene frega un accidente..
> *Io non capisco perchè non si possa unire la rabbia e l'indignazione all'aiutare chi è nella merda.* Mi sembra anche questo un utilizzare una tragedia per dire la propria , che è sacrosanta ma da sola non serve.


ma l'hai letto l'articolo?
te lo spiega benissimo perchè no?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma l'hai letto l'articolo?
> te lo spiega benissimo perchè no?


che palle che sei cazzo! sì l'ho letto. Non sono cogliona.Se sei d'accordo allora che cazzo hai mandato dei soldi tu?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la rabbia serve a rimboccarsi le maniche e cercare di ricostruire (in tutti i sensi) e aiutare chi in questo momento è nella merda va benissimo.
> Perchè non dimenticarti che a quelli che da 8 giorni dormono nelle tende al freddo ,dell'indignazione e della rabbia perchè le loro case sono state costruite alla cazzo di cane non gliene frega un accidente..
> Io non capisco perchè non si possa unire la rabbia e l'indignazione all'aiutare chi è nella merda. Mi sembra anche questo un utilizzare una tragedia per dire la propria , che è sacrosanta ma da sola non serve.


 Io l'aiuto l'ho dato, ma l'ho dato controvoglia e nauseato... e non certo per non voler dare una mano al prossimo. Capisco bene le ragioni dell'articolista.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle che sei cazzo! sì l'ho letto. Non sono cogliona.Se sei d'accordo allora che cazzo hai mandato dei soldi tu?


perchè sono cogliona e ho pensato che potessero servire.
oh ma che cazzo vuoi?? non ti scaldare perchè non è che cambi le opinioni strillando.
se l'hai letto che domanda del cazzo fai?
te l'ha spiegato no? perchè non serve a un cazzo


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'articolo di Di Girolamo posso essere d'accordo su alcuni punti anche se non vedo a cosa serva invece la sola indignazione e rabbia.


non sono assolutamente d'accordo. serve eccome.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'aiuto l'ho dato, ma l'ho dato controvoglia e nauseato... e non certo per non voler dare una mano al prossimo. Capisco bene le ragioni dell'articolista.


le capisco benissimo e le condivido anch'io ma un aiuto economico e materiale serve a chi è nella merda.
Bhò. non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le capisco benissimo e le condivido anch'io ma un aiuto economico e materiale serve a chi è nella merda.
> Bhò. non riesco a spiegarmi


 
io ti ho capita


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

*SIAMO ANCORA LI', FERMI SULL'ORLO DEL POZZO DI ALFREDINO, A VEDERE COME VA A FINIRE, STRINGENDOCI L'UNO CON L'ALTRO*



Del bellissimo articolo di G.Di Girolamo che ho riportato, mi ha colpito in particolare questa frase. Sarà perchè la storia di Alfredino l’avevo vissuta, sarà perchè in quella frase si dice una grande verità e si fotografa, immortalandolo, un aspetto dell’Italia che mi è sempre stato presente. Un paese a tinte fosche, con un retroscena ambiguo e criminale, che da sempre risparmia sulla sicurezza e sulla prevenzione, dall’altro allestisce carrozzoni mediatici di “angeli“, di “benefattori per caso” e di “gente comune che sa tirare fuori il cuore“, intrecciando significati di populismo retorico che travolge e seppellisce sotto la coltre di omertà l’eterno ritorno del potere.

Figli e nipoti di delinquenti che lucrano sull’edilizia, che speculano sulla morte e creando elettorato sulla disgrazia dei poveracci. E non cambia mai niente, nonostante tutti abbiamo assistito al Belice, al Friuli, all’Umbria: attoniti e impietositi, come all’epoca della “morte in diretta” del piccolo Alfredo Rampi. Vediamo il baronato scientifico-tecnologico, governato dai quattrini e dalle condizioni politiche a cui sono sottoposte le carriere. Leggiamo delle collusioni tra politica, criminalità organizzata (leggi mafia) e capitalismo,e arriviamo ai servi di partito che militano da decenni sotto sigle diverse. Essendo sempre gli stessi o uomini diversi che obbediscono alle medesime logiche immortali in Italia. Oggi è accentuata la deriva fascistizzante del potere, ma la sua fisionomia è la stessa. Se un Berlusconi fonda il culto della personalità sui suoi dipendenti che lo riprendono mente piange davanti alla vecchina colpita dal disastro, dietro, nascosto, c’è un Brunetta che sta già prendendo accordi per cominciare a sfruttare in combutta con le multinazionali finanziarie, quest’ultima disgrazia abruzzese. 

Il concetto di responsabilizzazione viene gestito come al solito, demandando a “privati” il dovere di tutelare il cittadino, tra mille clausole e oneri che sul cittadino stesso ricadono come la solita mannaia di tasse, di gabelle, di denari estorti per il bene dei padroni “privati”. Come gli edifici costruiti dai “privati” (leggi Impregilo) col cemento fatto con la sabbia del mare. Come il campo “di un privato” che ospitava un pozzo artesiano senza protezione, che ha inghiottito il povero alfredino. Si affida al mezzo televisivo strettamente controllato la dimensione del dolore collettivo . In TV, nel giorno di Pasqua, si fa vedere una Lucia Annunziata che intervista (nel programma chiamato “in mezz’ora”) il presidente della Regione Abruzzo, del PdL e il sindaco di L’Aquila, del PD, per offrire una falsa immagine di un potere efficiente, in grado di far fronte al disastro con mezzi idonei e serietà. Le parole dell’Annunziata orientano l’opinione pubblica a farsi un’idea falsa e distorta di tendopoli disponibili per tutti, di una protezione civile che provvede alle necessità di tutti e di generi alimentari che non mancano. Insomma di un governo che funziona e che dev’essere lodato e premiato elettoralmente. 

Bisogna andare su internet per scoprire che non ci sono affatto tendopoli per tutti, che moltissime intere famiglie dormono in auto e che manca completamente la frutta in certi campi, che arrivano vestiti non indossabili perchè vecchi e stracciati. Eppure qui il diktat di governo non è quello che si parli di “emergenza” (dopo l’emergenza rom, l’emergenza stupri, l’emergenza sciacalli costruite ad hoc per perseguitare minoranze scomode e militarizzare il paese), ma che si parli di “Unità Nazionale” . Si parla di “angeli”, di “cittadini generosi”, di forze politiche coese per il bene collettivo,mettendo tutto insieme, in un calderone informativo stucchevole e falso. Politici ben vestiti, che fanno la passerella a fini elettorali, trasportati in loco con gli elicotteri vengono equiparati dai media ai sudati pompieri che ravanano tra le macerie in cerca di qualche ferito. Le riprese sono studiate per rappresentare gli angoli di L’Aquila dove c’è maggior ordine, guardandosi bene dall’intervistare o solo dal riprendere qualcuno che dorme in macchina con coniuge, suocera e figli. 

Il governo sfrutta e specula schifosamente sull’8 per mille, sul 5 per mille, organizzando manovre per dirottare i fondi ai partner d’affari che, da ora in poi, ne beneficeranno. E il megafono della “notte delle libertà” fa appello all’orgoglio del popolo, alla sua voglia di rialzarsi da solo e intanto rifiuta gli aiuti stranieri, come quello brasiliano, per poter meglio lucrare e intorbidire i conti interni, far pesare i disavanzi sul paese, aiutando così gli amici in difficolta’ per la crisi finanziaria. Perchè i politici sanno che il terremoto è una fruttifera campagna elettorale, un reality del dolore televisivo che ha come sponsor i partiti. Gli imprenditori sanno che il terremoto è un affare a lungo termine, che permette di modificare le leggi sulle percentuali versate dai contribuenti, di guadagnare miliardi per imprendere all’estero e spacciarsi anche per “capitalismo dal volto umano”.
E tutti noi italiani stiamo a guardare commossi, attoniti e leggermente in colpa. Come in quelle notti del 1978, mentre Alfredino veniva inghiottito dalla terra, caduto in un pozzo che nessuno aveva pensato di mettere in sicurezza.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le capisco benissimo e le condivido anch'io ma un aiuto economico e materiale serve a chi è nella merda.
> Bhò. non riesco a spiegarmi


 l'aiuto deve essere stanziato da questo paese di cui faccio parte. e questo paese se è civile e sa che viviamo in una zona ad alto rischio sismico
1) deve fare in modo che le case non crollino e che si costruiscano case nuove che facciano lo stesso
2) deve fare in modo di avere fondi già pronti e freschi per emergenze di questo tipo
ma a me che cazzo me ne fotte del ponte sullo stretto, della tav costruita facendo lievitare di non so quante volte il suo costo se poi muore anche una sola persona in queste tragedie?
che il sig. berlusconi, fini,d'alema e compagnia cantante metta a dsipsosizione la propria casa a disposizione dei terremotati e vada a vivere nelle tendopoli fino a che le case non siano di nuovo agibili (e non sulla carta)


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'aiuto deve essere stanziato da questo paese di cui faccio parte. e questo paese se è civile e sa che viviamo in una zona ad alto rischio sismico
> 1) deve fare in modo che le case non crollino e che si costruiscano case nuove che facciano lo stesso
> 2) deve fare in modo di avere fondi già pronti e freschi per emergenze di questo tipo
> *ma a me che cazzo me ne fotte del ponte sullo stretto, della tav costruita facendo lievitare di non so quante volte il suo costo se poi muore anche una sola persona in queste tragedie?*
> che il sig. berlusconi, fini,d'alema e compagnia cantante metta a dsipsosizione la propria casa a disposizione dei terremotati e vada a vivere nelle tendopoli fino a che le case non siano di nuovo agibili (e non sulla carta)


Infatti, e fosse solo il ponte....

Per la guerra i soldi non mancano I nuovi caccia F-35 costeranno 13 miliardi. Mercoledì scorso, due giorni dopo il terremoto in Abruzzo, le Commissioni Difesa di Senato e Camera hanno espresso parere favorevole sul piano governativo per l'acquisto di 131 caccia-bombardieri F-35 e per l'ampliamento della base aerea di Cameri (Novara) dove i velivoli verranno assemblati. Un piano di riarmo che in diciotto anni ci costerà oltre 17 miliardi di dollari, pari a 13 miliardi di euro. Una spesa enorme - soprattutto se paragonata alle centinaia di milioni che il governo non trova per aiutare i terremotati abruzzesi - "a cui si farà fronte - si legge nel documento della Commissione camerale - attraverso risorse già individuate nell'ambito delle disponibilità dello stato di previsione del Ministero della Difesa nonché attingendo ad altre fonti di finanziamento". Ora al piano manca solo la formale approvazione in aula, dove si prevede un largo consenso 'bipartisan'. 
I caccia F-35 sono il frutto del programma di riarmo internazionale Joint Strike Fighter (Jsf) lanciato dagli Stati Uniti a metà degli anni '90, al quale hanno aderito molti Paesi alleati, tra cui l'Italia nel 1996 con il primo governo Prodi (adesione confermata nel 1998 dal governo D'Alema e nel 2002 dal secondo governo Berlusconi).


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'aiuto deve essere stanziato da questo paese di cui faccio parte. e questo paese se è civile e sa che viviamo in una zona ad alto rischio sismico
> 1) deve fare in modo che le case non crollino e che si costruiscano case nuove che facciano lo stesso
> 2) deve fare in modo di avere fondi già pronti e freschi per emergenze di questo tipo
> ma a me che cazzo me ne fotte del ponte sullo stretto, della tav costruita facendo lievitare di non so quante volte il suo costo se poi muore anche una sola persona in queste tragedie?
> che il sig. berlusconi, fini,d'alema e compagnia cantante metta a dsipsosizione la propria casa a disposizione dei terremotati e vada a vivere nelle tendopoli fino a che le case non siano di nuovo agibili (e non sulla carta)


guardate che su queste cose siamo tutti d'accordo.
Resta il fatto che se vedo per strada un poveraccio senza casa e che ha fame, anche se la casa dovrebbe essere un diritto di tutti, la fame inaccettabile, io cerco di aiutarlo per il poco che posso.
Solo questo intendevo.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che su queste cose siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Resta il fatto che se vedo per strada un poveraccio senza casa e che ha fame, anche se la casa dovrebbe essere un diritto di tutti, la fame inaccettabile, io cerco di aiutarlo per il poco che posso.
> Solo questo intendevo.


ma questo l'abbiamo capito e lo sentiamo tutti, tanto che molti di noi hanno mandato soldi, pur non credendoci.
il discorso è che questi soldi non serviranno a fare in modo che la cosa non si ripeta, e non è neanche giusto che pagando le tasse che paghiamo dobbiamo tirar fuori noi i soldi per un'emergenza.
solo questo dicevamo.
per quanto riguarda la satira della vignetta sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che su queste cose siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Resta il fatto che se vedo per strada un poveraccio senza casa e che ha fame, anche se la casa dovrebbe essere un diritto di tutti, la fame inaccettabile, io cerco di aiutarlo per il poco che posso.
> Solo questo intendevo.


Sono d'accordo co te.
Un conto è la posizione politica e un conto quella personale.
Non credo che chi ha scritto quegli articoli poi magari non interverrà personalmente per dare un aiuto.
E' anche vero che se mi dovesse accadere qualunque disgrazia dal terremoto a una malattia a un furto io mi attendo che l'aiuto mi venga dalla Stato e non da una colletta dei vicini di casa. Mi attendo aiuti e ricostruzione, mi attendo ospedali pubblici efficienti, mi attendo polizia o carabinieri in numero adeguato addestrati e pagati quel che meritano. 
E per i bambini terremotati voglio che al più presto venga loro ridata una scuola e non dei clown; come sei i bambini fossero dei poveri deficienti che devono ridere anche in quelle condizioni. Ma forse bisogna insegnare loro a distrarsi fin da piccoli e non a prendere coscienza di quello che vivono e impegnarsi per imparare come agire.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questo l'abbiamo capito e lo sentiamo tutti, tanto che molti di noi hanno mandato soldi, pur non credendoci.
> il discorso è che questi soldi non serviranno a fare in modo che la cosa non si ripeta, e non è neanche giusto che pagando le tasse che paghiamo dobbiamo tirar fuori noi i soldi per un'emergenza.
> solo questo dicevamo.
> per quanto riguarda la satira della vignetta sono d'accordo con te


 ma ovvio che sono d'accordo! non è proprio la stessa cosa però...ci sono cose ineluttabili e altre che non lo sono...un terremoto è ineluttabile, che vengano giù le case no. e se ci sono soldi per fare una miriade di altre puttanate inutili, insulse e oltretutto fatte o progettate con motivazioni che stanno su come un castello di sabbia durante uno tsunami (che è la cosa che più mi fa incazzare) si trovino anche per ricostruire e se non ci sono si indirizzino i soldi per i progetti di cui sopra (e che anche moltimodi ha presentato) nella ricostruzione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Per quanto riguarda la vignetta credo che ci sia un frantendimento dovuto al linguaggio.
Ci si aspetta che una vignetta, anche satirica, faccia ridere invece quella non fa ridere, fa star male, è un pugno nello stomaco. Ma è quello che voleva esprimere. Vauro è geniale nel saper arrivare al cuore di un problema con una vignetta.
Per colpire si possono usare linguaggi diversi.
Chaplin era stato criticato per l'Hitler ridicolo che giocava a palla con il mondo...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo co te.
> Un conto è la posizione politica e un conto quella personale.
> Non credo che chi ha scritto quegli articoli poi magari non interverrà personalmente per dare un aiuto.
> E' anche vero che se mi dovesse accadere qualunque disgrazia dal terremoto a una malattia a un furto io mi attendo che l'aiuto mi venga dalla Stato e non da una colletta dei vicini di casa. Mi attendo aiuti e ricostruzione, mi attendo ospedali pubblici efficienti, mi attendo polizia o carabinieri in numero adeguato addestrati e pagati quel che meritano.
> E per i bambini terremotati voglio che al più presto venga loro ridata una scuola e non dei clown; come sei i bambini fossero dei poveri deficienti che devono ridere anche in quelle condizioni. Ma forse bisogna insegnare loro a distrarsi fin da piccoli e non a prendere coscienza di quello che vivono e impegnarsi per imparare come agire.


la scuola se pur nelle tende pare sia già ricominciata ... sui clown .. son poi i dottori che adottano questo metodo anche negli ospedali civili


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la vignetta credo che ci sia un frantendimento dovuto al linguaggio.
> Ci si aspetta che una vignetta, anche satirica, faccia ridere invece quella non fa ridere, fa star male, è un pugno nello stomaco. Ma è quello che voleva esprimere. Vauro è geniale nel saper arrivare al cuore di un problema con una vignetta.
> Per colpire si possono usare linguaggi diversi.
> Chaplin era stato criticato per l'Hitler ridicolo che giocava a palla con il mondo...




















chi è quel cogl... che ha osato criticarlo? e esattamente quale critica fu mossa?


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi è quel cogl... che ha osato criticarlo? e esattamente quale critica fu mossa?


 
ehm...è l'argomento del post....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> la scuola se pur nelle tende pare sia già ricominciata ... sui clown .. son poi i dottori che adottano questo metodo anche negli ospedali civili


 Le scuole dovrebbero essere in piedi, dovrebbero essere gli edifici meglio costruiti come gli ospedali.
Non c'entra nulla la terapia del sorriso (di derivazione americana, figlia della cultura del "va tutto bene" ) in ospedale in cui i bambini sono devastati dalla noia e si accontentano anche di quello con invece bambini sani che si trovano a vivere un momento difficile e che, come gli adulti, hanno bisogno di elaborare quanto accaduto e trasformare una disgrazia in energia per andare avanti e non hanno certo bisogno di dimenticare.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Le scuole dovrebbero essere in piedi,* dovrebbero essere gli edifici meglio costruiti come gli ospedali.
> Non c'entra nulla la terapia del sorriso (di derivazione americana, figlia della cultura del "va tutto bene" ) in ospedale in cui i bambini sono devastati dalla noia e si accontentano anche di quello con invece bambini sani che si trovano a vivere un momento difficile e che, come gli adulti, hanno bisogno di elaborare quanto accaduto e trasformare una disgrazia in energia per andare avanti e non hanno certo bisogno di dimenticare.


e ok, siamo d'accordo ma le scuole NON SONO IN PIEDI.
Discutiamo anni sul perchè non sono in piedi o diamo subito una mano a costruirle nella giusta maniera??


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la vignetta credo che ci sia un frantendimento dovuto al linguaggio.
> Ci si aspetta che una vignetta, anche satirica, faccia ridere invece quella non fa ridere, fa star male, è un pugno nello stomaco. Ma è quello che voleva esprimere. Vauro è geniale nel saper arrivare al cuore di un problema con una vignetta.
> Per colpire si possono usare linguaggi diversi.
> *Chaplin era stato criticato per l'Hitler ridicolo che giocava a palla con il mondo*...


 E' vero, era stato accusato di aver banalizzato il nazismo. Quel film è assolutamente geniale.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ok, siamo d'accordo ma le scuole NON SONO IN PIEDI.
> *Discutiamo anni sul perchè non sono in piedi o diamo subito una mano a costruirle nella giusta maniera*??


 Si potrebbe fare l'una e l'altra cosa assieme. Dico, si potrebbe, perchè se affidano gli appalti ai soliti noti, stai pur sicura che non sarà nella giusta maniera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ok, siamo d'accordo ma le scuole NON SONO IN PIEDI.
> Discutiamo anni sul perchè non sono in piedi o diamo subito una mano a costruirle nella giusta maniera??


Io farei pure le vacanze a far scuola lì sai?
Ma non a distrarre, ma ad aiutare a prendere coscienza e a convogliare la sacrosanta rabbia in partecipazione.
Le scuole le dobbiamo fare noi Stato.
Siamo organizzati in Stato proprio perché le risrse vengano ridistribuite.
Ma redistribuzione da 15 anni sembra una parolaccia, tutti si sono andati allineando sulle idee leghiste e confondono le tasse con un pagamento di servizi invece che come strumento di redistribuzione del reddito.
Ma se non c'è controllo e partecipazione la redistribuzione finisce a chi ha già costruito quelle scuole...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Si potrebbe fare l'una e l'altra cosa assieme.* Dico, si potrebbe, perchè se affidano gli appalti ai soliti noti, stai pur sicura che non sarà nella giusta maniera.


è questo che intendo!!
stavolta io non credo ,perchè stan già partendo denunce proprio per i materiali usati (vedi ospedale).
ragazzi, io cerco solo di non vedere solo marcio e zozzo.
Sono sicura che c'è ancora del pulito


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la vignetta credo che ci sia un frantendimento dovuto al linguaggio.
> Ci si aspetta che una vignetta, anche satirica, faccia ridere invece quella non fa ridere, fa star male, è un pugno nello stomaco. Ma è quello che voleva esprimere. Vauro è geniale nel saper arrivare al cuore di un problema con una vignetta.
> Per colpire si possono usare linguaggi diversi.
> Chaplin era stato criticato per l'Hitler ridicolo che giocava a palla con il mondo...


è inappropriata comunque .... critica il governo attuale per cose decise prima del sisma e non c'era il governo attuale quando è stato fatto quel disastro costruttivo


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ehm...è l'argomento del post....


 ma parlo di Chaplin...essere in ufficio (non mi azzarderei di parlare di lavorare) non ti fa bene...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è questo che intendo!!
> stavolta io non credo ,perchè stan già partendo denunce proprio per i materiali usati (vedi ospedale).
> ragazzi, io cerco solo di non vedere solo marcio e zozzo.
> Sono sicura che c'è ancora del pulito


 cominciamo a vedre del nero, se poi c'è del grigio (e chi si azzarda a sperare nel bianco?) grasso che cola e ce ne rallegreremo tutti a cominciare dai terremotati...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma parlo di Chaplin...essere in ufficio (non mi azzarderei di parlare di lavorare) non ti fa bene...


il tuo quote comprendeva anche vauro cretinetto


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il tuo quote comprendeva anche vauro cretinetto


 non hai spirito critico, verduraia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> è inappropriata comunque .... critica il governo attuale per cose decise prima del sisma e non c'era il governo attuale quando è stato fatto quel disastro costruttivo


 Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai?


se lo trovi pertinente ..... 35, cambia qualcosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se lo trovi pertinente ..... 35, cambia qualcosa?


Beh allora nei tuoi primi ventanni di vita avrai visto le persone che poi sono state al governo sotto sigle diverse e con responsabilità diverse.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh allora nei tuoi primi ventanni di vita avrai visto le persone che poi sono state al governo sotto sigle diverse e con responsabilità diverse.


esprimi il nesso, che molte di quelle che vedevo allora non ci sono più


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> esprimi il nesso, che molte di quelle che vedevo allora non ci sono più


Se non lo vedi è perché non vuoi vederlo. Non ti posso certo far cambiare idea io. Credo che se volessi potresti trovare le informazioni necessarie per vedere il permanere di una classe politica (salvo intervento di nostra sorella morte corporale).


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non lo vedi è perché non vuoi vederlo. Non ti posso certo far cambiare idea io. Credo che se volessi potresti trovare le informazioni necessarie per vedere il permanere di una classe politica (salvo intervento di nostra sorella morte corporale).


eh no, oggi sarò anche di corsa ma ho motivato i miei pensieri, che tu non sia d'accordo con me ci sta tutto e grazie al cielo, però sarebbe cosa carina e corretta che anche tu motivi i tuoi interventi ... che mi pare un pò troppo facile la frase "non vuoi vederlo", posso tranquillamente usarla pure io ... in fondo a me pare di molto evidente quanto sia fuori luogo questa vignetta e quanto sia strano considerare un medico che si mette un naso rosso di plastica meno medico e persona che sicuramente non ha cuore il fatto che i bimbi metabolizzino la situazione


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh no, oggi sarò anche di corsa ma ho motivato i miei pensieri, che tu non sia d'accordo con me ci sta tutto e grazie al cielo, però sarebbe cosa carina e corretta che anche tu motivi i tuoi interventi ... che mi pare un pò troppo facile la frase "non vuoi vederlo", posso tranquillamente usarla pure io ... in fondo a me pare di molto evidente quanto sia fuori luogo questa vignetta e quanto sia strano considerare un medico che si mette un naso rosso di plastica meno medico e persona che sicuramente non ha cuore il fatto che i bimbi metabolizzino la situazione


 
purtroppo a me pare che tutto ciò che viene fatto non vada mai bene, c'è sempre una critica x tutto.
Ora io mi auguro che i responsabili dei crolli degli edifici pubblici vengano fuori e vengano puniti e che certe cose non si ripetano + ma, secondo me, lo stato x ora ha reagito bene. L'emergenza continua, ma non si può bocciare tutto a priori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh no, oggi sarò anche di corsa ma ho motivato i miei pensieri, che tu non sia d'accordo con me ci sta tutto e grazie al cielo, però sarebbe cosa carina e corretta che anche tu motivi i tuoi interventi ... che mi pare un pò troppo facile la frase "non vuoi vederlo", posso tranquillamente usarla pure io ... in fondo a me pare di molto evidente quanto sia fuori luogo questa vignetta e quanto sia strano considerare un medico che si mette un naso rosso di plastica meno medico e persona che sicuramente non ha cuore il fatto che i bimbi metabolizzino la situazione


Allora io ho detto che la classe dirigente attuale non è nuova ed è corresponsabile diretta o indiretta in quanto o faceva parte dei partiti che hanno governato o è la diretta espressione dell'imprenditoria che ha compiuto disastri.
Non ti considero così impreparata da non essere in grado di trovare prove di ciò. Se non ti interessa farlo, non faccio un lavoro di ricerca che non ti interesserebbe.
I clown nei campi non sono medici (anche se non approvo la terapia del sorriso) e sono stati inviati con grande risonanza dalla Carfagna con l'esplicito scopo di far divertire.
Nulla di male nel far divertire, se non fosse che dal divertirsi e distrarsi un po' è derivata la cultura attuale dell'assoluta non partecipazione alle scelte politiche che porta alla mancanza di controllo.
In quel contesto più che preoccupazione per il benessere di bambini e adulti, vedo interesse per tener tranquilla una popolazione che ha aspettato 10 giorni delle docce che ancora non funzionano e che non ha ancora elettricità (e quindi possibilità di riscaldamento) in tutte le tende ...a fronte di una situazione sismica che, se non consigliava l'evacuazione per mesi, esigeva l'approntamento del necessario in caso di catastrofe probabile.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora io ho detto che la classe dirigente attuale non è nuova ed è corresponsabile diretta o indiretta in quanto o faceva parte dei partiti che hanno governato o è la diretta espressione dell'imprenditoria che ha compiuto disastri.
> Non ti considero così impreparata da non essere in grado di trovare prove di ciò. Se non ti interessa farlo, non faccio un lavoro di ricerca che non ti interesserebbe.
> I clown nei campi non sono medici (anche se non approvo la terapia del sorriso) e sono stati inviati con grande risonanza dalla Carfagna con l'esplicito scopo di far divertire.
> Nulla di male nel far divertire, se non fosse che dal divertirsi e distrarsi un po' è derivata la cultura attuale dell'assoluta non partecipazione alle scelte politiche che porta alla mancanza di controllo.
> In quel contesto più che preoccupazione per il benessere di bambini e adulti, vedo interesse per tener tranquilla una popolazione che ha aspettato 10 giorni delle docce che ancora non funzionano e che non ha ancora elettricità (e quindi possibilità di riscaldamento) in tutte le tende ...a fronte di una situazione sismica che, se non consigliava l'evacuazione per mesi, esigeva l'approntamento del necessario in caso di catastrofe probabile.


le ho trovate e non ci sono nomi uguali tra il Governo Craxi (04.08.1983 01.08.1986)                        e l'attuale, ma ho buttato un occhio un pò di fretta controllando solo quelli che mi sembrava 
http://www.governo.it/Governo/Governi/craxi1.html
http://www.governo.it/Governo/Ministeri/ministri_gov.html

da quel che so io quei clown sono i medici di un ospedale milanese (a memoria e forse sbaglio il niguarda) ...... 

poi vabbè ...... oggi abbiamo dio al governo e non ce l'ha detto nessuno ...... in 10 giorni non è riuscito a mettere in piedi una seconda città con tutto funzionante ...... volevi anche le tende su basi antisismiche? calcolando che dal 6 pare ci sian state una quisquilia tipo altre 1800 scosse stando al tg di oggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quasi quasi potremmo incolparlo pure del fatto che eva s'è magnata la mela ..... non si sa nemmeno quanto tempo fa


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Aprile 2009)

io nn ho dato un euro ma ho portato vestiti e latte uht alla protezione civile della mia zona che li ha portati là... satira o nn satira, polemiche, documenti, ricostruzione, destra, sinistra.... parliamo pure di tutto ma quella gente ha freddo e fame.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> purtroppo a me pare che tutto ciò che viene fatto non vada mai bene, c'è sempre una critica x tutto.
> Ora io mi auguro che i responsabili dei crolli degli edifici pubblici vengano fuori e vengano puniti e che certe cose non si ripetano + ma, secondo me, lo stato x ora ha reagito bene. L'emergenza continua, ma non si può bocciare tutto a priori





































e se proprio vogliamo essere disfattisti ha comunque reagito meglio di tutti gli altri in situazioni analoghe per quel che ne so io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> le ho trovate e non ci sono nomi uguali tra il Governo Craxi (04.08.1983 01.08.1986) e l'attuale, ma ho buttato un occhio un pò di fretta controllando solo quelli che mi sembrava
> http://www.governo.it/Governo/Governi/craxi1.html
> http://www.governo.it/Governo/Ministeri/ministri_gov.html
> 
> ...


Le tende sono di per sè antisismiche.
La protezione civile non era stata allertata e preparata per affrontare un terremoto che era probabile, per questo le docce sono arrivate con tanto ritardo.
E stiamo parlando solo della tendopoli che vediamo sempre ...vogliamo credere che lì trovino posto tutti gli sfollati?
Le inadempienze sono le consuete è solo disgustoso che si vogliano negare.
Poi se ti piace il silvio..non sei sola.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> le ho trovate e non ci sono nomi uguali tra il Governo Craxi (04.08.1983 01.08.1986) e l'attuale, ma ho buttato un occhio un pò di fretta controllando solo quelli che mi sembrava
> http://www.governo.it/Governo/Governi/craxi1.html
> http://www.governo.it/Governo/Ministeri/ministri_gov.html
> 
> ...


 contando che è stato lui a porgergliela si, ovvio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque ti dico solo che i veri potenti non sono i ministri, sottosegretari ecc...ma una miriade di burocrati che non si sono mai schiodati dalle varie istituzioni e ministeri...essendo consulenti non votati dagli elettori...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le tende sono di per sè antisismiche.
> La protezione civile non era stata allertata e preparata per affrontare un terremoto che era probabile, per questo le docce sono arrivate con tanto ritardo.
> E stiamo parlando solo della tendopoli che vediamo sempre ...vogliamo credere che lì trovino posto tutti gli sfollati?
> Le inadempienze sono le consuete è solo disgustoso che si vogliano negare.
> *Poi se ti piace il silvio..non sei sola.*




















   ah minchia ...... o si mette tutti al rogo o si è berlusconiani ....... chebarbachenoiachenoiachebarba però  

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://guide.supereva.it/fotografare/interventi/2009/04/bambini-dabruzzo


L’UNICEF Italia dalla parte dei Bambini e delle Bambine D’Abruzzo Il 6 aprile 2009, il Presidente Vincenzo Spadafora ha annunciato che l’UNICEF Italia ha stanziato il contributo di *100 mila Euro* per le esigenze primarie dei bambini abruzzesi
 “In questo momento tragico per le popolazioni dell’Abruzzo e per la città dell’Aquila, desidero esprimere non solo il dolore a nome di tutti gli operatori dell’UNICEF in Italia, ma anche la volontà di fornire un nostro aiuto concreto, in modo particolare ai bambini e alle bambine abruzzesi colpiti in queste ore dal terremoto.”
Ricoordando che il 29 settembre 2008 si svolse presso la Provincia di Pescara, un’importante riunione del comitato promotore del *MuBaB - Museo dei Bambini d’Abruzzo*. 
A fine settembre 2008 si riunì la prima assemblea organizzativa in Pescara per la realizzazione del “Museo dei Bambini”, già attivi nelle citta’ di Roma (Explora), di Napoli (Officina dei piccoli), di Genova (Citta’ dei bambini), di Milano (Muba), di Parigi (Cite’ des enfants), di Vienna (ZOOM), di Londra (Eureka!), ecc.
 Il comitato promotore propose la struttura in corso di riqualificazione “Stella Maris” di Montesilvano. Potrà essere il centro ove allestire mostre e svolgere varie attività, attivare dei laboratori, un cinema e teatro per ragazzi, aprire una biblioteca per l’infanzia,ecc.
 Speriano che questo progetto venga realizzato presto.
Intanto, sul “campo” o meglio dire nella tendopoli, è attiva la Clown-terapia. 
Un centro di “prima accoglienza medica e ludica” a disposizione dei bambini e dei ragazzi coinvolti dal terremoto che ha colpito l’Abruzzo predisposto dal Ministero per le Pari Opportunità presso le strutture allestite dalla Croce Rossa a L’Aquila.
_*Un gruppo di esperti di clown-terapia: si tratta di sei psichiatri e psicologi infantili *_che aiutano i bimbi a rimuovere lo shock da terremoto, anche grazie ad una piccola ludoteca.


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> contando che è stato lui a porgergliela si, ovvio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se mi dici così però divento invidiosa .... con tutti quegli anni ha ben poche rughe  

	
	
		
		
	


	









non so se siano peggio quelli o la mafia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ah minchia ...... o si mette tutti al rogo o si è berlusconiani ....... chebarbachenoiachenoiachebarba però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi fa schifo la clown terapia, posso?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa schifo la clown terapia, posso?


non sei tu sotto una tenda con un figlio scioccato da un evento del genere.

E poi effettivamente ha un po' rotto le palle che se uno non urla a morte berlusconi debba essere per forza berlusconiano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sei tu sotto una tenda con un figlio scioccato da un evento del genere.
> 
> E poi effettivamente ha un po' rotto le palle che se uno non urla a morte berlusconi debba essere per forza berlusconiano


Io ritengo più utili altri sistemi.
Non posso?
Il discorso era complesso.
A quel che ho scritto La Triglia mi ha risposto che ha visto una grande efficienza (che è uguale a quella di altri catastrofi, per me, e ne ho viste tante..) e ne attribuisce il merito al governo. Al quale non vuole invece attribuire alcun demerito.
A questo ho risposto che se le piace tanto non posso certo convincerla del contrario.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se mi dici così però divento invidiosa .... con tutti quegli anni ha ben poche rughe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi convieni con me che la burocrazia e i burocrati e coloro che avvicendandosi nei vari governi non hanno fatto nulla per sradicarla sono correi (sui generis)?


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ritengo più utili altri sistemi.
> Non posso?
> Il discorso era complesso.
> A quel che ho scritto La Triglia mi ha risposto che ha visto una grande efficienza (che è uguale a quella di altri catastrofi, per me, e ne ho viste tante..) e ne attribuisce il merito al governo. Al quale non vuole invece attribuire alcun demerito.
> A questo ho risposto che se le piace tanto non posso certo convincerla del contrario.


eh no persa, io ho detto che mi risulta siano stati più efficenti che in passato (e lo specifico ora, mi risulta dai commenti di chi più grande di me ha seguito anche le altre operazioni) 

ho detto che una situazione simile non si programma e non si attua in 2 giorni, quindi in questa situazione dei demeriti non ne vedo ....... poi che tutto si possa fare sempre meglio ci sta, come in ogni cosa

e sui medici ...... ci sta che non sia un metodo che condividi, ma sono comunque medici e non giocolieri del luna park


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi convieni con me che la burocrazia e i burocrati e coloro che avvicendandosi nei vari governi non hanno fatto nulla per sradicarla sono correi (sui generis)?


ovvio che si ... chi c'ha provato seriamente sta sotto qualche metro di terra, chi ha fatto solo casino ora siede a brindare con loro .......


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ovvio che si ... chi c'ha provato seriamente sta sotto qualche metro di terra, chi ha fatto solo casino ora siede a brindare con loro .......


 quindi ha ragione anche persa, è pure loro la responsabilità...


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi ha ragione anche persa, è pure loro la responsabilità...


veramente pur non volendo far nomi mi riferivo a uno che prima ha fatto saltar tutti ........ poi fa peggio e sta all'opposizione ora (per fortuna, che quello si che mi pare veramente pericoloso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

di alcuni di loro ovviamente si ........ scusa ma spesso mi riesce difficile far di tutta l'erba un fascio, visto pure che "loro" per la maggior parte del tempo son stati all'opposizione quindi direi che di modi per metter le mani in certe paste ne hanno avuti molto meno ..... quindi si torna punto e a capo ....... 

trovo gretto e meschino usare questo sisma per gettar fango sul governo ..... 

in fondo se han tutti sti difetti, ste colpe ancestrali, sto nero dentro, ste colpe ...... come mai per far satira ci si attacca a un terremoto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non c'è abbastanza materiale per sfottere o far satira che dir si voglia?


----------



## Old latriglia (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi ha ragione anche persa, è pure loro la responsabilità...





latriglia ha detto:


> veramente pur non volendo far nomi mi riferivo a uno che prima ha fatto saltar tutti ........ poi fa peggio e sta all'opposizione ora (per fortuna, che quello si che mi pare veramente pericoloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah dimenticavo .. volendo è anche colpa nostra ... ora che abbiamo tutti il capo cosparso di cenere che facciamo?

o la cenere come sempre è solo a casa degli altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh no persa, io ho detto che mi risulta siano stati più efficenti che in passato (e lo specifico ora, mi risulta dai commenti di chi più grande di me ha seguito anche le altre operazioni)
> 
> ho detto che una situazione simile non si programma e non si attua in 2 giorni, quindi in questa situazione dei demeriti non ne vedo ....... poi che tutto si possa fare sempre meglio ci sta, come in ogni cosa
> 
> e sui medici ...... ci sta che non sia un metodo che condividi, ma sono comunque medici e non giocolieri del luna park


 Io sono più grande di te (carino grande ...però io sono più vecchia ...potrei esserti madre) e non c'è stata maggiore efficienza tenendo conto che è stata istituita la protezione civile da tempo e che da tempo è stato stabilito un protocollo per il coordinamento degli interventi.
In ogni situazione quello che conta è quello che accade e non quello che viene deciso di far vedere.


latriglia ha detto:


> veramente pur non volendo far nomi mi riferivo a uno che prima ha fatto saltar tutti ........ poi fa peggio e sta all'opposizione ora (per fortuna, che quello si che mi pare veramente pericoloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Materiale per far satira o per disperarsi ce n'è in abbondanza.
L'idea che in condizioni difficile si debbano sospendere le critiche non la condivido perché è proprio per questo che l'Italia è in queste condizioni.
La legge edilizia prevedeva di costruire in deroga alle norme antisismiche ...non si deve dire? 


latriglia ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo .. volendo è anche colpa nostra ... ora che abbiamo tutti il capo cosparso di cenere che facciamo?
> 
> o la cenere come sempre è solo a casa degli altri?


Ho già detto che l'unica cosa da fare è partecipare, ognuno per quel che può e per quel che ha competenza, e controllare.
Certo che se si pensa che chi critica, controlla, partecipa sia un disfattista che non sa apprezzare chi ha la cultura del fare e vuole mettere il bastone tra le ruote a chi vuole prendere le decisioni ...poi non resta che piangere.
Adesso che facciamo? Sospendiamo le critiche e poi piangiamo a novembre le vittime dell'alluvione prossimo venturo?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la vignetta credo che ci sia un frantendimento dovuto al linguaggio.
> Ci si aspetta che una vignetta, anche satirica, faccia ridere invece quella non fa ridere, fa star male, è un pugno nello stomaco. Ma è quello che voleva esprimere. Vauro è geniale nel saper arrivare al cuore di un problema con una vignetta.
> Per colpire si possono usare linguaggi diversi.
> Chaplin era stato criticato per l'Hitler ridicolo che giocava a palla con il mondo...



hai centrato il problema.

il linguaggio satirico non vuole necessariamente fare ridere, ma ti vuole estrermizzare una situazione colpendoti allo stomaco come in questo caso.

é parossistico, vuole scuotere, è arrabbiato...ti costringe a riflettere prendendo una strada diversa.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

per giudicare c'è tempo..purtroppo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema.
> 
> il linguaggio satirico non vuole necessariamente fare ridere, ma ti vuole estrermizzare una situazione colpendoti allo stomaco come in questo caso.
> 
> é parossistico, vuole scuotere, è arrabbiato...ti costringe a riflettere prendendo una strada diversa.


si si...i terremotati ora han proprio bisogno di sentirsi colpire allo stomaco.
c'hai proprio ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mandiamo vauro a spiegargliela...


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Aprile 2009)

È uma vignetta di pessimo gusto.
L'edilizia residenziale è di responsabilità dei comuni che sono governati da giunte di tutti i colori (nel mio comune si alternano da 20 anni giunte di destra e di sinistra): il governo nazionale non c'entra nulla.
Io ho lavorato in un ufficio tecnico comunale: i geometri comunali sono le persone più pignole e rompiballe dell'universo. Non perdonano proprio nulla! Se la costruzione è mezzo metro più grande del disegno presentato, non rilasciano l'autorizzazione necessaria.
È chiaro che nel caso di edilizia privata, i tecnici comunali non possono certo andare a verificare i materiali usati e la quantità di ferro presente nelle strutture di cemento armato.
Ma nel caso di opere pubbliche, esiste un responsabile dell'opera nominato dall'ente pubblico, ci sono dei controlli durante la costruzione e c'è un collaudo finale.
Sinceramente non credo che qualche imprenditore abbia deciso di risparmiare sui materiali per guadagnare più soldi. Possono esserci stati errori di progetto o di scelta dei materiali ma credo che siano imputabili all'incompetenza (non abbiamo certo l'esperienza dei giapponesi in costruzioni antisismiche) ma non alla meschinità di voler guadagnare soldi giocando com la vita delle persone.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Vi consiglio di rispolverare una seria censura... queste schifezze pseudo artistiche non si possono vedere


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È uma vignetta di pessimo gusto.
> L'edilizia residenziale è di responsabilità dei comuni che sono governati da giunte di tutti i colori (nel mio comune si alternano da 20 anni giunte di destra e di sinistra): il governo nazionale non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho lavorato in un ufficio tecnico comunale: i geometri comunali sono le persone più pignole e rompiballe dell'universo. Non perdonano proprio nulla! Se la costruzione è mezzo metro più grande del disegno presentato, non rilasciano l'autorizzazione necessaria.
> È chiaro che nel caso di edilizia privata, i tecnici comunali non possono certo andare a verificare i materiali usati e la quantità di ferro presente nelle strutture di cemento armato.
> ...


Hai detto una cazzata micidiale!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*buongiorno a tutti*



giobbe ha detto:


> È uma vignetta di pessimo gusto.
> L'edilizia residenziale è di responsabilità dei comuni che sono governati da giunte di tutti i colori (nel mio comune si alternano da 20 anni giunte di destra e di sinistra): il governo nazionale non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho lavorato in un ufficio tecnico comunale: i geometri comunali sono le persone più pignole e rompiballe dell'universo. Non perdonano proprio nulla! Se la costruzione è mezzo metro più grande del disegno presentato, non rilasciano l'autorizzazione necessaria.
> È chiaro che nel caso di edilizia privata, i tecnici comunali non possono certo andare a verificare i materiali usati e la quantità di ferro presente nelle strutture di cemento armato.
> ...



Giobbe,   sembra che tu viva sul pianeta Paradiso degli Innocenti.

Orsu'....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si...i terremotati ora han proprio bisogno di sentirsi colpire allo stomaco.
> c'hai proprio ragione
> 
> 
> ...



Asu, secondo te Vauro ha bisogno  di prendere per il culo i terremotati ?

due risposte secche: o è si oppure è no.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si...i terremotati *ora han proprio bisogno di sentirsi colpire allo stomaco.*
> c'hai proprio ragione
> 
> 
> ...


 Gli italiani tutti, non solo i terremotati. Ma siccome svegliarsi fa male, si caccia via Vauro e si tengono in tv autentiche merde.
E vissero tutti felici e contenti... pronti a ritirar fuori le monetine, per lapidare il Craxi di turno quando tutto andrà a puttane.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

*c'era una volta...*



giobbe ha detto:


> È uma vignetta di pessimo gusto.
> L'edilizia residenziale è di responsabilità dei comuni che sono governati da giunte di tutti i colori (nel mio comune si alternano da 20 anni giunte di destra e di sinistra): il governo nazionale non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho lavorato in un ufficio tecnico comunale: i geometri comunali sono le persone più pignole e rompiballe dell'universo. Non perdonano proprio nulla! Se la costruzione è mezzo metro più grande del disegno presentato, non rilasciano l'autorizzazione necessaria.
> È chiaro che nel caso di edilizia privata, i tecnici comunali non possono certo andare a verificare i materiali usati e la quantità di ferro presente nelle strutture di cemento armato.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


..voleva fare della satira


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..voleva fare della satira


 ah ecco...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

ma tu guarda se in questa situazione per pretesto si devono attacare anche alle vignette...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

*CVD... noi diamo l'euro e loro ne buttano 400 mln nel cesso.*

Referendum, il centrodestra esclude l'election day
Fini al governo: "Un peccato e uno spreco"*Calderoli: "C'è l'accordo sulla data del 21 giugno"
Franceschini: "Berlusconi si piega ancora al ricatto di Bossi"*









 Manifestazione del comitato promotore del referendum davanti a Palazzo Chigi

*ROMA* - Lega e Pdl sono d'accordo: il referendum sulla legge elettorale deve svolgersi domenica 21 giugno. Questo almeno è quanto ha annunciato il ministro per la Semplificazione, Roberto Calderoli, al termine di un incontro a palazzo Grazioli con il presidente del Consiglio. Dopo questo stesso vertice il capogruppo del Pdl alla Camera Fabrizio Cicchitto ha parlato di due date, "il 14 o il 21 giugno", e ha promesso che la decisione sarebbe stata presa consultando l'opposizione. L'unica cosa certa è che la maggioranza ha accantonato definitivamente l'ipotesi di accorpare la consultazione referendaria con le europee e le amministrative del 7 giugno. Una scelta che ha suscitato critiche da parte del Pd e del comitato promotore del referendum. Cui si è aggiunto in serata il parere del presidente della Camera, Gianfranco Fini: "Sarebbe un peccato se per la paura di pochi il governo rinunciasse a tenere il referendum il 7 giugno *spendendo centinaia di milioni che potrebbero essere risparmiati*".


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io nn ho dato un euro ma ho portato vestiti e latte uht alla protezione civile della mia zona che li ha portati là... satira o nn satira, polemiche, documenti, ricostruzione, destra, sinistra.... parliamo pure di tutto ma quella gente ha freddo e fame.


 
ecco il commento che + rispecchia il mio modo di vedere!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

io ne ho dati molti di piu'..ma solo per fare tacere una coscienza del cz.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tu guarda se in questa situazione per pretesto si devono attacare anche alle vignette...


 In guerra ogni arma è lecita, ci si attacca a tutto... anche a far passare uno come Vauro come un insensibile. Per il popolo bue sono meglio i politici che abbracciano vecchiette...


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ne ho dati molti di piu'..ma solo per fare tacere una coscienza del cz.


io non x fare tacere la mia coscienza ma perchè è giusto e perchè se mai mi dovesse capitare una disgrazia del genere spero che qualcuno mi invii una coperta


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

ora mi aspetto che Report si faccia saltare.

No, prima Travaglio.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non x fare tacere la mia coscienza ma perchè è giusto e perchè se mai mi dovesse capitare una disgrazia del genere spero che qualcuno mi invii una coperta



Sole, certo...ma tu sei sicura che arrivino a destinazione, io No.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sole, certo...ma tu sei sicura che arrivino a destinazione, io No.


 Ma non è nemmeno quello il punto più importante...


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sole, certo...ma tu sei sicura che arrivino a destinazione, io No.


infatti ho preferito generi igienico-sanitari. la donazione la farò a medifriends che la scuola di S. Giuliano l'hanno ricostruita davvero


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma neanche un po'... anzi, è fin troppo opportuna, ma è scomoda e non è ipocrita.


Mi stupisci Molti.
Che ci possa essere antipatia per chi governa lo posso comprendere, ma andare a legare la morte di quasi 300 povere persone con un'azione del governo che con quelle non c'entra assolutamente nulla non è altro che uno sparare a zero senza tener conto delle armi che si usano. Come se avessero preso le ossa di quei poveracci per pestare il Silvio: sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.
La satira non è questa, questa è solo azione demagogica, tipica di personaggi come Vauro che ammiro per certi punti di vista, ma che troppo spesso ha mostrato di essere solo un militante demagogo senza poi grandi scrupoli.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi viene da piangere


Piangi, è liberatorio. Peccato, comunque, ieri eri così di buon umore.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

*sempre lui*


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Vauro è indubbiamente un bravo vignettista, e spesso un sottile artista della satira. Purtroppo il suo essere militante lo porta altrettanto spesso a fare il demagogo, ed a sparare a zero per partito preso, solo per "far danno".
Guardo sempre volentieri le sue vignette, e per quanto lui personalmente mi stia sui maroni, mi ha sorpreso. Non mi aspettavo che pestasse una cacca come quella di cui si sta parlando.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi stupisci Molti.
> Che ci possa essere antipatia per chi governa lo posso comprendere, ma andare a legare la morte di quasi 300 povere persone con un'azione del governo che con quelle non c'entra assolutamente nulla non è altro che uno sparare a zero senza tener conto delle armi che si usano. Come se avessero preso le ossa di quei poveracci per pestare il Silvio: sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.
> La satira non è questa, questa è solo azione demagogica, tipica di personaggi come Vauro che ammiro per certi punti di vista, ma che troppo spesso ha mostrato di essere solo un militante demagogo senza poi grandi scrupoli.


Allora siamo stupiti in due, in ogni caso evidentemente non hai capito cosa intendo. 
La satira non è questa, per te. Per me è anche questa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vauro è indubbiamente un bravo vignettista, e spesso un sottile artista della satira.* Purtroppo il suo essere militante lo porta altrettanto spesso a fare il demagogo, ed a sparare a zero per partito preso, solo per "far danno".*
> Guardo sempre volentieri le sue vignette, e per quanto lui personalmente mi stia sui maroni, mi ha sorpreso. Non mi aspettavo che pestasse una cacca come quella di cui si sta parlando.


 è coerente  con le sue idee e certamente rischia spesso il limite di una visione a senso unico.ma la satira va fatta esattamente come la fa lui, non è comicità:
deve graffiare e torcere le budella .


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è coerente con le sue idee e certamente rischia spesso il limite di una visione a senso unico.ma la satira va fatta esattamente come la fa lui, non è comicità:
> *deve graffiare e torcere le budella* .


ammazzao...che popò di responsabilità


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è coerente con le sue idee e certamente rischia spesso il limite di una visione a senso unico.ma la satira va fatta esattamente come la fa lui, non è comicità:
> deve graffiare e torcere le budella .


La satira deve, mescolando ironia e malizia, toccare i nervi scoperti di chi ne è oggetto, ma deve avere una sua deontologia, altrimenti si riduce ad uno strumento di propaganda e basta.
Si può colpire il proprio avversario nei punti più sensibili, ma per farlo non si deve scadere con, l'usare come "corpo contundente" le ossa (la dignità, la sensibilità) di chi non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora siamo stupiti in due, in ogni caso evidentemente non hai capito cosa intendo.
> La satira non è questa, per te. Per me è anche questa.


Penso invece di aver capito, e sono daccordo con te che questa storia ha preso le dimensioni che ha preso prevalentemente per silurare Santoro (che per altro a me sta pesantemente sui maroni, pur meritando come tutti di dire la sua). Se lui ed i suoi collaboratori sapevano, come sanno, di essere "a rischio", ragion di più avrebbero dovuto fare attenzione a non mostrare il fianco con bassezze come quella vignetta. E' servita ai loro avversari, non sarebbe comunque servita a loro, anzi, molti di parte ne sono stati disgustati come gli altri.
Riguardo alla satira, dimmi dove trovi satira in quella vignetta. A me sembra una battuta da osteria ad ora tarda.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La satira deve, mescolando ironia e malizia, toccare i nervi scoperti di chi ne è oggetto, ma deve avere una sua deontologia, altrimenti si riduce ad uno strumento di propaganda e basta.
> Si può colpire il proprio avversario nei punti più sensibili, ma per farlo non si deve scadere con, l'usare come "corpo contundente" le ossa (la dignità, la sensibilità) di chi non c'entra nulla.


 ma sai la sensibilità qui è un concetto, al solito, molto soggettivo.sono convinta che vauro possieda un'enorme sensibilità che per assurdo usa in maniera assolutamente provocatoria.
ricordo una vignetta su alfredino rampi lacerante nella sua brutalità....ma era proprio per denunciare lo scempio compiuto dai media


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai la sensibilità qui è un concetto, al solito, molto soggettivo.sono convinta che vauro possieda un'enorme sensibilità che per assurdo usa in maniera assolutamente provocatoria.
> ricordo una vignetta su alfredino rampi lacerante nella sua brutalità....ma era proprio per denunciare lo scempio compiuto dai media


In quel caso c'era la tragedia, e c'era pure un "obiettivo" preciso da centrare, in quanto i media dovevano essere colpiti proprio per il loro comportamento inerente Alfredino.
Non si è preso Alfredino per colpire i media riguardo, chessò, questioni di economia.
I "sensibili" a seconda della convenienza mi disgustano.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In quel caso c'era la tragedia, e c'era pure un "obiettivo" preciso da centrare, in quanto i media dovevano essere colpiti proprio per il loro comportamento inerente Alfredino.
> Non si è preso Alfredino per colpire i media riguardo, chessò, questioni di economia.
> I "sensibili" a seconda della convenienza mi disgustano.


 per me non è questo il caso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non è questo il caso.


Mi dici cosa c'entrano i morti abruzzesi con il decreto sulle volumetrie delle case?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

Andando un po' OT:
giorni fa ho letto sulla Stampa un articolo di Lucia Annunziata osannante al limite dello sbrodoloso l'azione del governo e del suo capo. Sembrava scritto da Fede.
Ma L'Annunziata non era una sinistrorsa sfegatata? O sbaglio? Ci sono quasi rimasto male.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso invece di aver capito, e sono daccordo con te che questa storia ha preso le dimensioni che ha preso prevalentemente per silurare Santoro (che per altro a me sta pesantemente sui maroni, pur meritando come tutti di dire la sua). Se lui ed i suoi collaboratori sapevano, come sanno, di essere "a rischio", ragion di più avrebbero dovuto fare attenzione a non mostrare il fianco con bassezze come quella vignetta. E' servita ai loro avversari, non sarebbe comunque servita a loro, anzi, molti di parte ne sono stati disgustati come gli altri.
> Riguardo alla satira, dimmi dove trovi satira in quella vignetta. A me sembra una battuta da osteria ad ora tarda.


Anche a me Santoro è molto antipatico, ma almeno (con tutti i suoi limiti ideologici e di carattere) prova a fare il suo mestiere. E non vedo perchè dovrebbe ridimensionarsi, tenendo un basso profilo solo perchè rompe i coglioni ai potenti. Siamo all'assurdo, ora se lo cacceranno sarà colpa sua che non si è defilato, quando fischiavano le pallottole.
Per te quella vignetta è una bassezza, per me no. 
La satira non si spiega, o la percepisci oppure no, quindi non posso risponderti.

Comunque, pare che i centinaia di milioni di euro per il mancato accorpamento del referendum finiscano nel cesso per calcolo politico. Questo è un fatto, altro che indignarsi per Vauro. Spero che gli elettori di questo governo plaudano alla scelta.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi dici cosa c'entrano i morti abruzzesi con il decreto sulle volumetrie delle case?


Ecco qui siccome ti ritengo intelligente, parli ideologicamente. Sai benissimo che non c'entra con questi morti, ma con gli eventuali prossimi.


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Santoro è molto antipatico, ma almeno (con tutti i suoi limiti ideologici e di carattere) prova a fare il suo mestiere. E non vedo perchè dovrebbe ridimensionarsi, tenendo un basso profilo solo perchè rompe i coglioni ai potenti. Siamo all'assurdo, ora se lo cacceranno sarà colpa sua che non si è defilato, quando fischiavano le pallottole.
> Per te quella vignetta è una bassezza, per me no.
> La satira non si spiega, o la percepisci oppure no, quindi non posso risponderti.
> 
> Comunque, pare che i centinaia di milioni di euro per il mancato accorpamento del referendum finiscano nel cesso per calcolo politico. Questo è un fatto, altro che indignarsi per Vauro. Spero che gli elettori di questo governo plaudano alla scelta.


 molti, la questione è che tu mescoli due cose. il piano del forum e quello politico mediatico. nessuno qui ha criticato o critica vauro e santoro per quella vignetta per ridimensionarli, delegittimarli ecc...e credo che la maggior parte di noi che abbiamo scritto non credo sia d'accordo con una cacciata di vauro o di santoro. se poi succederà personalmente criticherò ancora più pesantemente di quello che posso fare con vauro perchè in vauro riconosco una buona fede che non riconosco certo in chi per una vignetta di satira, che non approvo ma che mai nemmeno avrei censurato, decide o deciderà di sospenderlo.  la libertà di satira è importante, altresì importante e sullo stesso piano pongo la libertà di criticarla senza censurarla ma nemmeno a priori accettarla tout court senza spirito, appunto, critico.


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco qui siccome ti ritengo intelligente, parli ideologicamente. Sai benissimo che non c'entra con questi morti, ma con gli eventuali prossimi.


 la questione della metratura è una cagata da contrastare a priori, terremoto o non terremoto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> molti, la questione è che tu mescoli due cose. il piano del forum e quello politico mediatico. nessuno qui ha criticato o critica vauro e santoro per quella vignetta per ridimensionarli, delegittimarli ecc...e credo che la maggior parte di noi che abbiamo scritto non credo sia d'accordo con una cacciata di vauro o di santoro. se poi succederà personalmente criticherò ancora più pesantemente di quello che posso fare con vauro perchè in vauro riconosco una buona fede che non riconosco certo in chi per una vignetta di satira, che non approvo ma che mai nemmeno avrei censurato, decide o deciderà di sospenderlo. la libertà di satira è importante, altresì importante e sullo stesso piano pongo la libertà di criticarla senza censurarla ma nemmeno a priori accettarla tout court senza spirito, appunto, critico.


 Scrivo sul forum quello che penso... se questo è mescolare, allora mescolo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
> DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO
> 
> 
> ...


 l'ho letta ieri su un blog questa lettera e riesco solo a pensare alla rabbia, alla frustrazione, al dolore ed al senso di impotenza che c'è in chi l'ha scritta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "MA IO PER IL TERREMOTO NON DO NEMMENO UN EURO."
> DI GIACOMO DI GIROLAMO
> 
> 
> ...


 l'ho letta ieri su un blog questa lettera e riesco solo a pensare alla rabbia, alla frustrazione, al dolore ed al senso di impotenza che c'è in chi l'ha scritta.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la questione della metratura è una cagata da contrastare a priori, terremoto o non terremoto.


 Era una risposta a chi poneva una domanda da gnorri.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me Santoro è molto antipatico, ma almeno (con tutti i suoi limiti ideologici e di carattere) prova a fare il suo mestiere. E non vedo perchè dovrebbe ridimensionarsi, tenendo un basso profilo solo perchè rompe i coglioni ai potenti. Siamo all'assurdo, ora se lo cacceranno sarà colpa sua che non si è defilato, quando fischiavano le pallottole.
> Per te quella vignetta è una bassezza, per me no.
> La satira non si spiega, o la percepisci oppure no, quindi non posso risponderti.
> 
> Comunque, pare che i centinaia di milioni di euro per il mancato accorpamento del referendum finiscano nel cesso per calcolo politico. Questo è un fatto, altro che indignarsi per Vauro. Spero che gli elettori di questo governo plaudano alla scelta.


Ragazzo mio, e tu speravi che bastasse un terremoto per fermare i calcoli politici?
E speri forse che un governo qualsiasi, per quanto possa fare a volte qualcosa di buono, possa essere esente da questi? Allora potresti averlo scritto tu il post di Giobbe, e senza intento ironico


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> molti, la questione è che tu mescoli due cose. il piano del forum e quello politico mediatico. nessuno qui ha criticato o critica vauro e santoro per quella vignetta per ridimensionarli, delegittimarli ecc...e credo che la maggior parte di noi che abbiamo scritto non credo sia d'accordo con una cacciata di vauro o di santoro. se poi succederà personalmente criticherò ancora più pesantemente di quello che posso fare con vauro perchè in vauro riconosco una buona fede che non riconosco certo in chi per una vignetta di satira, che non approvo ma che mai nemmeno avrei censurato, decide o deciderà di sospenderlo. *la libertà di satira è importante, altresì importante e sullo stesso piano pongo la libertà di criticarla senza censurarla ma nemmeno a priori accettarla tout court senza spirito, appunto, critico*.


 hai ragione


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scrivo sul forum quello che penso... se questo è mescolare, allora mescolo.


 si, ma sembra che imputi a noi che abbiamo criticato la vignetta una connivenza con quei quattro scalzacani che vorrebbero sospendere vauro, o peggio, santoro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

intanto pare che non andremo a votare in una sola tornata e qualche elettore corre il rischio di doversi recare alle urne per tre domeniche di seguito...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzo mio, e tu speravi che bastasse un terremoto per fermare i calcoli politici?
> E speri forse che un governo qualsiasi, per quanto possa fare a volte qualcosa di buono, possa essere esente da questi? Allora potresti averlo scritto tu il post di Giobbe, e senza intento ironico


 Lo so benissimo che lucrano anche sul terremoto, e la cosa per fortuna mi da ancora la nausea... tu continua a riderci su, ed a indignarti per Vauro.
Sull'ultima frase, neanche ti rispondo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> intanto pare che non andremo a votare in una sola tornata e qualche elettore corre il rischio di doversi recare alle urne per tre domeniche di seguito...


Pare anche che non gliene freghi un cazzo a nessuno. E' normale che si lucri sui terremoti.


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo che lucrano anche sul terremoto, e la cosa per fortuna mi da ancora la nausea... tu continua a riderci su, ed a indignarti per Vauro.
> Sull'ultima frase, neanche ti rispondo.


 una cosa per te esclude l'altra? non so per alce ma per me no...


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> intanto pare che non andremo a votare in una sola tornata e qualche elettore corre il rischio di doversi recare alle urne per tre domeniche di seguito...


io mi sono incazzata come una jena quando le lega ha detto che il risparmio sarebbe esiguo....ma fosse anche solo 1 euro ora serve x cose ben + importanti!


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> una cosa per te esclude l'altra? non so per alce ma per me no...


 C'è una piccola scala di priorità nel ribrezzo... se ti scandalizza 1 la vignetta, dovrebbe scandalizzarti un miliardo tutto il resto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io mi sono incazzata come una jena quando le lega ha detto che il risparmio sarebbe esiguo....ma fosse anche solo 1 euro ora serve x cose ben + importanti!


 Guarda che il presidente del consiglio non è la lega. E' il governo che decide le date elettorali.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo che lucrano anche sul terremoto, e la cosa per fortuna mi da ancora la nausea... tu continua a riderci su, ed a indignarti per Vauro.
> Sull'ultima frase, neanche ti rispondo.


Ma che dici, Molti? Io ci rido su? No, ti sbagli. Semplicemente conservo l'indignazione per me, consapevole ma non rassegnato del fatto che i politici sono tali solo perchè hanno saputo far tacere la propria coscienza quanto basta per far carriera.
Parlo qui di Vauro e della sua cacca pestata solo perchè è l'argomento del 3d, non parlo del resto perchè potrei dire solo cose risapute.
L'ultima frase era solo una battuta riguardo l'apparente ingenuità della tua ipotetica fede in una politica pulita.


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

molti, per caso ieri sera ho girato su La7 e ho visto per qualche minuto exit...non so chi fosse ma una persona ha posto la questione che hai postato ieri del risparmio non comprando gli aerei da guerra in preventivo. c'era un esponente del pdl di spicco (che conosco ma di cui non ricordo il nome, ma la faccia da pirla è indimenticabile- era di an) non ha nemmeno risposto e ha quasi abbassato lo sguardo e poi è stato graziato dal farlo perchè subito dopo è stato mandato in onda un servizio. io critico la vignetta di vauro ma mi fa incazzare 1 miliardo di volte di più la risposta non datta a quella domanda/affermazione.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

*La Rai caccia Vauro.*

di *Andrea Carugati* Il nuovo vertice Rai esordisce cacciando un vignettista. Il tandem Garimberti-Masi, da pochi giorni alla guida della tv pubblica, dopo tre giorni dai proclami contro Santoro e Annozero del premier Berlusconi e del presidente Fini, ha preso la sua decisione: il vignettista Vauro è sospeso, fino alle prossime decisioni del cda, e dunque stasera non sarà in onda. A Santoro, al direttore di Raidue Marano e al direttore del Tg3 Di Bella (è la testata che ha la competenza su Annozero) la richiesta di «necessari e doverosi riequilibri informativi» in ordine ai servizi sull’Abruzzo. 

*LA DECISIONE DI MASI*
Questa la decisione del dg Masi, presa ieri mattina dopo una due giorni di riunioni con Garimberti, Giancarlo Leone, Lorenza Lei e gli uffici legali, in cui la cassetta della puntata del 9 aprile è stata visionata, fino al passaggio che ha fatto impallidire Masi: la vignetta di Vauro sull’aumento delle cubature nei cimiteri. Nella lettera a Vauro, Masi parla di «grave inadempimento» degli obblighi contrattuali con una vignetta «gravemente lesiva del sentimento di pietà dei defunti». 

Vauro si trova in vacanza in Russia, e risponde ripubblicando sul suo sito la vignetta incriminata accompagnata da una scritta: «No alla censura, la satira è libertà!». «La notizia si commenta da sola», aggiunge. Santoro respinge ogni addebito e chiede di ritirare la sospensione di Vauro che definisce «una censura che produce una grave ferita per il nostro pubblico».

*LA DESTRA ESULTA*
Dal centrodestra arrivano reazioni entusiaste. «Finalmente la la Rai ha un direttore generale», tuona Gasparri. Da altri parlamentari Pdl sfottò («Vauro resti a San Pietroburgo», dice Giuliano Cazzola), mentre il potente coordinatore Denis Verdini plaude a Masi e parla di «indegna, sgradevole e faziosa puntata» di Annozero. «È giusto che Santoro paghi», rincara Maurizio Lupi.

Dal centrosinistra arriva un corale no alla censura. Con una differenza nei toni. Idv e forze di sinistra difendono a spada tratta Annozero parlando di regime e deriva autoritaria. Claudio Fava invita i giornalisti a «farsi sentire» e ha organizzato un sit-in per oggi alle 10.30 davanti a viale Mazzini. Dario Franceschini, prima ancora che fosse resa pubblica la sospensione di Vauro, aveva chiesto di evitare censure, pur chiarendo che «Annozero non mi piace». Vincenzo Vita, della sinistra Pd: «È iniziato l’assalto alla Rai». E Paolo Gentiloni: «Una scelta che lascia sconcertati. Ed è ancora più inspiegabile che tali provvedimenti riguardino la satira». Roberto Cuillo: «Un pessimo inizio per la nuova direzione Rai: c’è il sapore di una censura commissionata dall’alto».


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ok, siamo d'accordo ma le scuole NON SONO IN PIEDI.
> Discutiamo anni sul perchè non sono in piedi o diamo subito una mano a costruirle nella giusta maniera??


asu io penso che qui una mano l'abbiam data tutti più o meno, ciò non toglie che ci sia pure la rabbia e l'indignazione


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> C'è una piccola scala di priorità nel ribrezzo... se ti scandalizza 1 la vignetta, dovrebbe scandalizzarti un miliardo tutto il resto.


 non avevo ancora letto e ti ho scritto proprio che mi fa incazzare un miliardo...le coincidenze...questo però non può essere in contrasto con la critica ad una ed una sola (forse ce ne saranno state altre e altre ce ne saranno in futuro che avrei potuto criticare o che criticherò ) vignetta di vauro che reputo SOLO inopportuna e "disturbante". il resto di cui parli tu mi fa vomitare.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> molti, per caso ieri sera ho girato su La7 e ho visto per qualche minuto exit...non so chi fosse ma una persona ha posto la questione che hai postato ieri del risparmio non comprando gli aerei da guerra in preventivo. c'era un esponente del pdl di spicco (che conosco ma di cui non ricordo il nome, ma la faccia da pirla è indimenticabile- era di an) non ha nemmeno risposto e ha quasi abbassato lo sguardo e poi è stato graziato dal farlo perchè subito dopo è stato mandato in onda un servizio. io critico la vignetta di vauro ma mi fa incazzare 1 miliardo di volte di più la risposta non datta a quella domanda/affermazione.


 Che tra l'altro sono stati acquistati da governi del centro sinistra... la prima commessa è di Prodi e D'Alema, confermata poi dal Berlusca. Questo per dire che su certe questioni, la differenza è risibile.
Io credo che queste vicende come quella di Vauro, siano un toccasana per chi comanda. Distoglie l'attenzione sulle vere schifezze, e fa indignare il popolo sulle cazzate.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare l'una e l'altra cosa assieme. Dico, si potrebbe, perchè se affidano gli appalti ai soliti noti, stai pur sicura che non sarà nella giusta maniera.


Molti, non credo che gli appalti li daranno ai soliti noti, sarebbe troppo una figura di merda e c'è un limite a tutto, anche in Italia. Io so solo, per certo, che questa volta i progetti saranno fatti con i controcoglioni. Credo che sarà prevista anche una sorta di commissione di vigilanza per controllare i DURC  e i subappalti


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La Rai caccia Vauro.*
> 
> di *Andrea Carugati* Il nuovo vertice Rai esordisce cacciando un vignettista. Il tandem Garimberti-Masi, da pochi giorni alla guida della tv pubblica, dopo tre giorni dai proclami contro Santoro e Annozero del premier Berlusconi e del presidente Fini, ha preso la sua decisione: il vignettista Vauro è sospeso, fino alle prossime decisioni del cda, e dunque stasera non sarà in onda. A Santoro, al direttore di Raidue Marano e al direttore del Tg3 Di Bella (è la testata che ha la competenza su Annozero) la richiesta di «necessari e doverosi riequilibri informativi» in ordine ai servizi sull’Abruzzo.
> 
> ...


 che dire? gente da prendere a calci sui denti dalla mattina alla sera, ed è poco. Nemmeno avrebbe dovuto essere presa in considerazione una cacciata di vauro...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma sembra che imputi a noi che abbiamo criticato la vignetta una connivenza con quei quattro scalzacani che vorrebbero sospendere vauro, o peggio, santoro.


Purtroppo c'è l'abitudine di origine tipicamente fideisticocattolica del _"chi non è con me è contro di me"_.
Sono fiducioso che col tempo (tanto) andrà a sfumare anche questa pessima tradizione che permea la quasi totalità degli scambi di idee, soprattutto in campo politico.


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro sono stati acquistati da governi del centro sinistra... la prima commessa è di Prodi e D'Alema, confermata poi dal Berlusca. Questo per dire che su certe questioni, la differenza è risibile.
> Io credo che queste vicende come quella di Vauro, siano un toccasana per chi comanda. Distoglie l'attenzione sulle vere schifezze, e fa indignare il popolo sulle cazzate.


 che molti si fermino alla superficie e altri che vogliono che lo si faccia è palese....infatti sia vauro che santoro che invece (lo fanno bene? lo fanno in maniera cieca e militante?) lo fanno non vanno toccati. criticati se è il caso, censurati o cacciati mai....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che dire? gente da prendere a calci sui denti dalla mattina alla sera, ed è poco. Nemmeno avrebbe dovuto essere presa in considerazione una cacciata di vauro...


Cacchio, oltretutto la censura, se un tempo era un'ottima arma politica, oggi come oggi fortunatamente è il più delle volte un'arma a doppio taglio che si ritorce contro i censori.
Ok, han fatto pari e patta, hanno pestato una bella cacca da tutte e due le parti.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che molti si fermino alla superficie e altri che vogliono che lo si faccia è palese....infatti sia vauro che santoro che invece (lo fanno bene? lo fanno in maniera cieca e militante?) lo fanno non vanno toccati. criticati se è il caso, censurati o cacciati mai....


 Che vadano criticati è certo, ognuno di noi può sempre fare molto meglio. Che la vignetta possa non piacere è sicuro. 
Per me quella è satira pura, della più tagliente e feroce. E Vauro sta completamente dalla parte dei poveracci sotto le macerie, con quella vignetta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È uma vignetta di pessimo gusto.
> L'edilizia residenziale è di responsabilità dei comuni che sono governati da giunte di tutti i colori (nel mio comune si alternano da 20 anni giunte di destra e di sinistra): il governo nazionale non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho lavorato in un ufficio tecnico comunale: i geometri comunali sono le persone più pignole e rompiballe dell'universo. Non perdonano proprio nulla! *Se la costruzione è mezzo metro più grande del disegno presentato, non rilasciano l'autorizzazione necessaria*.
> e fanno bene.
> ...


sono crollati edifici costruiti in epoche diverse e, presumibilmente, da costruttori diversi, quindic redo si possa ragionevolmente supporre che ci abbiano voluto mangiare sopra. Se poi vai a domandare perchè ti verrà risposto che per vincere l'appalto hanno fatto un ribasso che + ribasso non si può, che l'incidenza della manodopera è notevole e in Italia un operaio inquadrato costa un botto ogni mese per la pressione fiscale e bla bla bla...e 'impresa per portare a casa un minimo di guadagno, fa lavorare operai a nero (ai quali quindi non può far fare la giusta ed essenziale formazione e aggiornamento) e risparmia sui materiali


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

intanto non si capisce perchè non sono ancora stati fatti nomi e cognomi e società di chi ha costruito alla cazzo di cane.
tutti indignati ma nessun nome


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La Rai caccia Vauro.*
> 
> di *Andrea Carugati* Il nuovo vertice Rai esordisce cacciando un vignettista. Il tandem Garimberti-Masi, da pochi giorni alla guida della tv pubblica, dopo tre giorni dai proclami contro Santoro e Annozero del premier Berlusconi e del presidente Fini, ha preso la sua decisione: il vignettista Vauro è sospeso, fino alle prossime decisioni del cda, e dunque stasera non sarà in onda. A Santoro, al direttore di Raidue Marano e al direttore del Tg3 Di Bella (è la testata che ha la competenza su Annozero) la richiesta di «*necessari e doverosi riequilibri informativi*» in ordine ai servizi sull’Abruzzo.
> 
> ...


Hanno appena abrogato l'art. 21 Costituzione. Che schifo


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che vadano criticati è certo, ognuno di noi può sempre fare molto meglio. Che la vignetta possa non piacere è sicuro.
> Per me quella è satira pura, della più tagliente e feroce. E Vauro sta completamente dalla parte dei poveracci sotto le macerie, con quella vignetta.


la penso esattamente come te.
tra l'altro fare satira non vuol mica dire fare ridere...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te.
> tra l'altro fare satira non vuol mica dire fare ridere...


per me la satira dovrebbe far riflettere, mica ridere....IMHO


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono crollati edifici costruiti in epoche diverse e, presumibilmente, da costruttori diversi, quindic redo si possa ragionevolmente supporre che ci abbiano voluto mangiare sopra. Se poi vai a domandare perchè ti verrà risposto che per vincere l'appalto hanno fatto un ribasso che + ribasso non si può, che l'incidenza della manodopera è notevole e in Italia un operaio inquadrato costa un botto ogni mese per la pressione fiscale e bla bla bla...e 'impresa per portare a casa un minimo di guadagno, fa lavorare operai a nero (ai quali quindi non può far fare la giusta ed essenziale formazione e aggiornamento) e risparmia sui materiali


Visto che non si sta parlando dell'appalto per le illuminazioni natalizie, bensì di edifici dove vive la gente, se la tua azienda non è attrezzata per eseguire un certo lavoro, te ne stai fuori e basta.
I piagnistei sulla pressione fiscale devono finire, se un'azienda non si può permettere la formazione del personale e l'uso dei materiali adeguati (oltretutto definiti in sede di contratto) deve tirarsi indietro, non costruire case di sabbia.
L'Italietta dei "furbi" deve crollare sotto il peso della responsabilità e di una legge rispettata e, soprattutto, fatta rispettare.
Certo che se poi ci troviamo con notizie come quella di ieri (non la prima, non l'utima di sicuro) riguardo a camorristi rimessi in libertà pur avendo avuto una sentenza, a causa del solito magistrato che frignandosi addosso fa i comodacci suoi, e di una legge cieca che per la mancanza di un pezzo di carta manda a monte anni di lavoro delle forze di polizia......


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, oltretutto la censura, se un tempo era un'ottima arma politica, oggi come oggi fortunatamente è il più delle volte un'arma a doppio taglio che si ritorce contro i censori.
> Ok, han fatto pari e patta, hanno pestato una bella cacca da tutte e due le parti.


 alce scusami, ma su questo non sono d'accordo. pari e patta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















fra pestarla ed esserlo io ci vedo molta differenza...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> alce scusami, ma su questo non sono d'accordo. pari e patta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era un modo di dire, nel senso che se uno ha fatto una cazzata, l'altro ha risposto con una cazzata peggiore.
Dai, reale, non roviniamo l'insolito idillio che ci vede concordi


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Era un modo di dire, nel senso che se uno ha fatto una cazzata, *l'altro ha risposto con una cazzata peggiore.*
> Dai, reale, non roviniamo l'idillio che ci vede concordi


 ok, non lo rovino solo perchè hai corretto....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono crollati edifici costruiti in epoche diverse e, presumibilmente, da costruttori diversi, quindic redo si possa ragionevolmente supporre che ci abbiano voluto mangiare sopra. Se poi vai a domandare perchè ti verrà risposto che per vincere l'appalto hanno fatto un ribasso che + ribasso non si può, che l'incidenza della manodopera è notevole e in Italia un operaio inquadrato costa un botto ogni mese per la pressione fiscale e bla bla bla...e 'impresa per portare a casa un minimo di guadagno, fa lavorare operai a nero (ai quali quindi non può far fare la giusta ed essenziale formazione e aggiornamento) e risparmia sui materiali


diciamo, piuttosto, che le opere pubbliche vengono assegnate per appalto al ribasso...
ora, senza fare calcoli astrusi, se io vinco la gara con 1.999.999 euro e so che ne devo dare tot a chi mi ha dato la dritta della gara, tot a chi poi dovrà dare l'agibilitàe tot al politico mafioso, secondo te su cosa dovrò risparmiare?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo, piuttosto, che le opere pubbliche vengono assegnate per appalto al ribasso...
> ora, senza fare calcoli astrusi, se io vinco la gara con 1.999.999 euro e so che ne devo dare tot a chi mi ha dato la dritta della gara, tot a chi poi dovrà dare l'agibilitàe tot al politico mafioso, secondo te su cosa dovrò risparmiare?


credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa....ma se per l'utilizzo di materiali non idonei fosse prevista la galera (stamattina qualcuno a LA7 diceva che quando ci sono i morti qualcuno DEVE andare in galera), ma davvero, invece che una multa milionaria...probabilmente le cose cambierebbero.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa....ma se per l'utilizzo di materiali non idonei fosse prevista la galera (stamattina qualcuno a LA7 diceva che quando ci sono i morti qualcuno DEVE andare in galera), ma davvero, invece che una multa milionaria...probabilmente le cose cambierebbero.


sempre che si riesca a stabilire di chi è la responsabilità.. in italia siamo maghi ed illusionisti quando si tratta di queste cose.
no. io farei un'altra cosa: hai costruito male? ok. dammi la tua casa e ti sequestro tutto quello che hai.. ma senza aspettare anni...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre che si riesca a stabilire di chi è la responsabilità.. in italia siamo maghi ed illusionisti quando si tratta di queste cose.
> no. io farei un'altra cosa: hai costruito male? ok. dammi la tua casa e ti sequestro tutto quello che hai.. ma senza aspettare anni...


Anna, spesso gli imprenditori si rivelano nullatenenti


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *sempre che si riesca a stabilire di chi è la responsabilità*.. in italia siamo maghi ed illusionisti quando si tratta di queste cose.
> no. io farei un'altra cosa: hai costruito male? ok. dammi la tua casa e ti sequestro tutto quello che hai.. ma senza aspettare anni...



non sono un tecnico ma immagino che se non fai una indagine sugli edifici crollati, non puoi risalire più a niente...e poichè stanno sfrattando le macerie senza nessuna remora, tant'è che le persone vanno a recuperare le loro cose in questo ammasso fuori città...questo lo trovo irrispettoso e indecente


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te.
> *tra l'altro fare satira non vuol mica dire fare ridere*...


 Lo so, la satira deve creare un sorriso tirato, sempre amaro... deve far riflettere ed al limite incazzare. Ma in tanti pensano che la satira sia quella del bagaglino.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intanto non si capisce perchè non sono ancora stati fatti nomi e cognomi e società di chi ha costruito alla cazzo di cane.
> tutti indignati ma nessun nome


 Ad Annozero hanno provato a sussurrarlo: Impregilo.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

Non trovo indecente la vignetta. E' un disegno....che male può fare? Trovo molto più indecente dilazionare anzichè annullare i mutui che coloro che hanno perso la casa devono ancora alle banche. Il problema è che dietro le banche, i grossi costruttori, gli amministratori, i politici, i mass media ecc ecc ci sono gli stessi nomi. E i medesimi interessi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ad Annozero hanno provato a sussurrarlo: Impregilo.


ma non era in LCA?


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ad Annozero hanno provato a sussurrarlo: Impregilo.


La stessa indagata per alcuni bei pezzettini della Salerno Reggio Calabria: la stessa che costruisce sopraelevate con piloni di cemento vuoti. Non è un segreto...ma si sa la magistratura ha tempi biblici!!!


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La stessa indagata per alcuni bei pezzettini della Salerno Reggio Calabria: la stessa che costruisce sopraelevate con piloni di cemento vuoti. Non è un segreto...ma si sa la magistratura ha tempi biblici!!!



..la stessa che ha costruito l'inceneritore di Napoli, che la magistratura aveva bloccato e che Silvio ha sbloccato (poi un giorno scopriremo che inquina...magari.)


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La stessa indagata per alcuni bei pezzettini della Salerno Reggio Calabria: la stessa che costruisce sopraelevate con piloni di cemento vuoti. Non è un segreto...ma si sa la magistratura ha tempi biblici!!!


E che ha vinto l'appalto per il ponte sullo stretto di Messina. Società affidabile, dunque!
 Non è un segreto per te, forse... ma mi sa che pronunciare quel nome in prima serata, ha disturbato parecchio. Comunque rispondevo alla domanda di brug...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E che ha vinto l'appalto per il ponte sullo stretto di Messina. Società affidabile, dunque!
> Non è un segreto per te, forse... ma mi sa che pronunciare quel nome in prima serata, ha disturbato parecchio. Comunque rispondevo alla domanda di brug...


Scusa allora se mi sono messa in mezzo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però che la ditta era indagata si sapeva. certo non va detto in prima serata...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

io avevo capito che Impregilo o impresit o come cacchio si chiamasse prima era intervenuta solo nella fase delle finiture


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io avevo capito che Impregilo o impresit o come cacchio si chiamasse prima era intervenuta solo nella fase delle finiture


Ma infatti questo non è chiaro...comunque è nel novero delle imprese che hanno vinto gli appalti.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa allora se mi sono messa in mezzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lo sai che non intendevo quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In prima serata è molto grave...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo sai che non intendevo quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e con quello share.....da pena capitale, insomma, o da revisione costituzionale


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e con quello share.....da pena capitale, insomma, o da revisione costituzionale


Non suggerire revisioni costituzionali...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non suggerire revisioni costituzionali...


scusa Iris, ma  a me già pare che l'art 21 sia andato a farsi fottere


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusa Iris, ma a me già pare che l'art 21 sia andato a farsi fottere


e mica solo lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo avete visto Exit ieri sera? Ho dovuto spegnere dalla rabbia...


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> e mica solo lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ho visto un frammento, anche io mi sono incazzato e ho girato...non avrei dovuto, ma ieri non era serata....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro sono stati acquistati da governi del centro sinistra... la prima commessa è di Prodi e D'Alema, confermata poi dal Berlusca. Questo per dire che su certe questioni, la differenza è risibile.
> Io credo che queste vicende come quella di Vauro, siano un toccasana per chi comanda. Distoglie l'attenzione sulle vere schifezze, e fa indignare il popolo sulle cazzate.





Brugola ha detto:


> intanto non si capisce perchè non sono ancora stati fatti nomi e cognomi e società di chi ha costruito alla cazzo di cane.
> tutti indignati ma nessun nome





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ad Annozero hanno provato a sussurrarlo: Impregilo.





Iris ha detto:


> Non trovo indecente la vignetta. E' un disegno....che male può fare? Trovo molto più indecente dilazionare anzichè annullare i mutui che coloro che hanno perso la casa devono ancora alle banche. Il problema è che dietro le banche, i grossi costruttori, gli amministratori, i politici, i mass media ecc ecc ci sono gli stessi nomi. E i medesimi interessi.





Iris ha detto:


> La stessa indagata per alcuni bei pezzettini della Salerno Reggio Calabria: la stessa che costruisce sopraelevate con piloni di cemento vuoti. Non è un segreto...ma si sa la magistratura ha tempi biblici!!!





Iago ha detto:


> ..la stessa che ha costruito l'inceneritore di Napoli, che la magistratura aveva bloccato e che Silvio ha sbloccato (poi un giorno scopriremo che inquina...magari.)





moltimodi ha detto:


> E che ha vinto l'appalto per il ponte sullo stretto di Messina. Società affidabile, dunque!
> Non è un segreto per te, forse... ma mi sa che pronunciare quel nome in prima serata, ha disturbato parecchio. Comunque rispondevo alla domanda di brug...





Iris ha detto:


> Scusa allora se mi sono messa in mezzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E si continua a parlare di una vignetta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

Scommettiamo che i seggi elettorali verranno montati ovunque con efficienza?


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E si continua a parlare di una vignetta...


 Non si è parlato solo della vignetta. Anche in quello che hai quotato si parla di ben altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non si è parlato solo della vignetta. Anche in quello che hai quotato si parla di ben altro.


 Non intendevo qui...

e' una tecnica che usano da anni di spostare l'attenzione dalla luna al dito e quei fessi della sinistra stanno sempre lì a guardarsi le dita...


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non intendevo qui...
> 
> e' una tecnica che usano da anni di spostare l'attenzione dalla luna al dito e quei fessi della sinistra stanno sempre lì a guardarsi le dita...








 io je taglierebbe quelle....(si indice concorso per l'individuazione della citazione)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io je taglierebbe quelle....(si indice concorso per l'individuazione della citazione)


Vinto!
Bianco rosso e..verdone ...si riferisce alle gambe di nonna..


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vinto!
> Bianco rosso e..verdone ...si riferisce alle gambe di nonna..


 vabbè era facile....comunque lei ha vinto una serata col sottoscritto...va che culo che ha!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vabbè era facile....comunque lei ha vinto una serata col sottoscritto...va che culo che ha!


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2009)

*oplà*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
Per un' utente santa subito avere culo é un optional notevole, potrebbe graziarti il martirio     

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Non ci sono piu' le sante di una volta


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ci sono piu' le sante di una volta


 non ci saranno più le sante di una volta ma avere un gran culo non guasta mai...


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per un' utente santa subito avere culo é un optional notevole, potrebbe graziarti il martirio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e ti pare cotica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per un' utente santa subito avere culo é un optional notevole, potrebbe graziarti il martirio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ci sono piu' le sante di una volta





reale ha detto:


> non ci saranno più le sante di una volta ma avere un gran culo non guasta mai...





reale ha detto:


> e ti pare cotica?


 Mi sa che mi sono giocata il premio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...avrai di meglio da fare...


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi sono giocata il premio
> 
> 
> 
> ...












a questo punto visto che l'ingranaggio è partito, speriamo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma per te un posticino lo trovo sempre...


----------



## Old Buscopann (17 Aprile 2009)

Qui la gente convive da anni col timore del terremoto.
Io ovviamente non l'ho vissuto (ho sentito  solo una bella scossa una volta e mi sono letteralmente cagato addosso..E' stato il mio benvenuto in Friuli), ma il ricordo del terremoto del 1976 è ancora vivo e lo si percepisce nei discorsi delle persone.
Qui in Friuli tutto quello che è stato dato dallo Stato o dai fondi di solidarietà non è andato perso. Qui si è ricostruito tutto in tempi record e oggi, se arrivasse un terremoto anche più forte di quello che c'è stato all'Aquila, magari paragonabile a quello friulano del '76 che era stato di magnitudo superiore, farebbe ben pochi danni. Tutte le case che vengono costruite rispettano i criteri antisismici. Si sono ricostruiti interi paesi, rasi al suolo allora, come Venzone, Gemona del Friuli, Buja, rispettando le regole edilizie antisismiche. Qui, se non rispetti queste regole di costruzione, non ti fanno metter su neanche una cascina.
Gli abruzzesi sono un popolo per certi versi simile ai friulani (parlo della parte appenninica dell'Abruzzo). Orgogliosi, tosti, non si piangono addosso, ma sono abituati a rimboccarsi le maniche. Secondo me molti dei soldi devoluti aiuteranno davvero a ricostruire a regola d'arte. Che poi lo Stato negli anni precedenti abbia fatto schifezze..Beh..Alla fine anche il Friuli prima del '76 era una regione medioevale..A volte le tragedie sono utili per mettere fine alle speculazioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qui la gente convive da anni col timore del terremoto.
> Io ovviamente non l'ho vissuto (ho sentito solo una bella scossa una volta e mi sono letteralmente cagato addosso..E' stato il mio benvenuto in Friuli), ma il ricordo del terremoto del 1976 è ancora vivo e lo si percepisce nei discorsi delle persone.
> Qui in Friuli tutto quello che è stato dato dallo Stato o dai fondi di solidarietà non è andato perso. Qui si è ricostruito tutto in tempi record e oggi, se arrivasse un terremoto anche più forte di quello che c'è stato all'Aquila, magari paragonabile a quello friulano del '76 che era stato di magnitudo superiore, farebbe ben pochi danni. Tutte le case che vengono costruite rispettano i criteri antisismici. Si sono ricostruiti interi paesi, rasi al suolo allora, come Venzone, Gemona del Friuli, Buja, rispettando le regole edilizie antisismiche. Qui, se non rispetti queste regole di costruzione, non ti fanno metter su neanche una cascina.
> Gli abruzzesi sono un popolo per certi versi simile ai friulani (parlo della parte appenninica dell'Abruzzo). Orgogliosi, tosti, non si piangono addosso, ma sono abituati a rimboccarsi le maniche. Secondo me molti dei soldi devoluti aiuteranno davvero a ricostruire a regola d'arte. Che poi lo Stato negli anni precedenti abbia fatto schifezze..Beh..Alla fine anche il Friuli prima del '76 era una regione medioevale..A volte le tragedie sono utili per mettere fine alle speculazioni.
> ...


 Lo spero tanto!


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2009)

*Busco*

Bel post... offre spunti argomentativi non scontati.
Bruja


----------

